# ANOTHER MIRACLE No: 17



## ~ Chux ~

New home all......

CYCLING - IVF/ICSI/FET  

Sally0 - - start Stimms 28th Dec
Top Cat - FET
Elvie - FET


IN_BETWEENIES/TTC Naturally  

ClaireB
Shelley
GAC
Martine - hoping to start Clomid Oct 07
keri
stressedem
jojomama
pingpong - IVF? DR Sept 07
Cleo1
Yoda - FET Winter 07
Hun 
Kate12 
Scoop
~SUGAR~
Mable
Mae1
TracyNBaz
Lotties mom
Edna - FET Oct/Nov 07
sarahc
LiziBee - waiting to start DIVF
Karen 
Gail M
Charlie1
-debs-
PaulaB
ready4family - starting mock cycle
Hopeful emma - IVF - Nov 07
sallyo
karen
KW33
Smurfs
superstar84 
Snorkmaiden 
Cathy Fox
Deb (Charlies-Mum) 
Amee

PREGNANT  

Amanda - ICSI - due October 2007
kittyt - twins - due Dec 07
owennicki - twins - due Jan 08
Minkey - IUI - due 7/4/08
Skiwizard - FET - twins - due 15/4/08
Lisa H - due 24/5/08
leanne marie - IVF - due 9/6/07
Ashy - Clomid - due 25/6/08
Samia - Clomid - due 01/08/08
CK78 - ICSI - due ?
birthbaby - IVF - twins - due ?
becca - IVF - due ?
QueenVic - ICSI - due ?
•I.W.L.G.B.•- due ?
Frankie B - due ?

BABIES  

Karen1 - baby boy 7/7/06 - welcome to the world baby Jack 
Bev - baby girl 27/7/06 - welcome to the world baby ELizabeth 
Clare_S - baby girl 21/7/06 - welcome to the world baby Elizabeth 
BettyM - baby boy 20/10/06 - welcome to the world Zachary Jon 
Dixie - baby girl 29/10/06 - welcome to the world Catherine 
Dopey dinah - baby girl 22/11/06 - welcome to the world Bria 
Helenab - baby girl and baby boy 1/2/07 - welcome to the world Annabelle  and Oliver 
encore - baby girl and baby boy ?/3/07 - welcome to the world Abbey  and Daniel 
Wicklow - baby boy 2/5/07 - welcome to the world Thomas Charlie 
Suzy - baby boy 18/5/07 - welcome to the world Sean 
Julz - 2 baby boys 12/6/07 - welcome to the world Jake  and Finlay 
Imogen - baby girl 20/7/07 - welcome to the world Annabelle 
Lynne1 - baby girl 11/8/07 - welcome to the world Isabel Mia 
CJ - baby boy 7/11/07 - welcome to the world Ivo Zachary 
Mish3434 - baby boy 24/11/07 - welcome to the world Nathan Jack 

Please let me know if I've missed anyone or if there are any changes/updates to the list......

Lou
X


----------



## KW33

Awww... I've never been the first to post!!!

I am doing all the things I did when I got my BFP with Emma but still can't help being wary of AF arriving and my reaction... dreaming about it already.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, know what you mean.  I'm superstitious and on cycles tend to repeat even the silliest things that I did (or didn't do) with Evan's ivf cycle.  I really think things are out of control as last round, I really followed the books and more (e.g. took cold showers, stayed downstairs all day to avoid the stairs, etc).  It worked with your georgous Emma so will work again.


----------



## KW33

I totally know what you mean... I find myself thinking about the silliest things I did in 2ww for Emma like only wearing white knickers in defiance of the witch... and now obsessively making mental notes to do the exact same again!!!!  

Karin

xxx


----------



## becca

hi girls the only thing im doing this time that i didnt on my other cycles is eating loads of brazil nuts.......i have taken a few notes out of the  zita west book.


----------



## Edna

Hola!

Another quick note from Lanzarote.

*Becca*, great news on your two embies. Sending you lots of implantation vibes. Hope you are not going to mad on the tww.

Hi to everyone else, I'm thinking of you all and sending you the best of luck.

The sun is still shining here and I don't think we'll want to come home. We took Evelyn on a Camel ride yesterday which she seemed to enjoy although was trying to convince us that we had a philosophical camel as throughout she was saying "Camel think". Sometimes I have no idea whats going on in the mind of my toddler she comes up with some strange connections.

Right must leave this and get back to our villa.

Adios Amigos

Edna


----------



## becca

hope your having fun edna......i just love Lanzarote.

thanks for the good wishes...xx


----------



## ready4Family

becca, I did the brazil nut during my last cycle too.  Figured nothing to lose and only to gain.

Edna, wonderful to hear from you while on vacation.  Seeing Eveyln on the camel ride must have been quite the site.  Sounds like you're having a lovely time.  Enjoy the rest of your holiday.


----------



## leanne marie

Hi becca i eat brazil nuts and drank a glass of pinnapple juice everyday with my last cycle and i got a bfp so fingers crossed for you!xx


----------



## CK78

Hi all

Just a quick one as head is a bit scrambled - had our scan today and saw TWO lovely heartbeats......but only 1 was the right size, 1 was 12 mm ( just right) and 1 was 6mm so quite small for dates so we are full of mixed emotions right now. We are delighted to see our bubbas but so worried as dr gave the smaller one 50:50 chance so got another scan in 2 weeks time.  We are holding on to the fact we saw the heartbeat though and hoping that is a positive thing.

C
xx

Becca - i had 5 brazils a day too - sometimes they were choccie ones though!


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

*Edna* Hope you are having a lovely holiday. Bet she looked cute on that camel!!!

*Ready4, Becca, Leanne* I've tried the brazil nut thing too but like *CK78* only really like them covered in chocolate!!! 

*CK78*Lots of    for your little ones!!! 2 weeks must seem like forever away 

So I'm now on CD 8 and started to use ov kits today because once I finally started ovulating it could be any day from day 9 through to day 20?!?!?!   Costs a small fortune in pee sticks but never mind.  Be interesting to see if they say I'm ovulating now without any assistance.

Karin

xxx


----------



## becca

ck78 got everything crossed for the bubba no2........ try and keep postive.

xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

CK, can imagine you're both estatic and worried right now.  I'm thinkng of you and hope the second one catches up for the next scan.

karin, personally I like brazil nuts, but bet they'd taste even better in chocolate!  Try and not worry about the cost of the pee sticks.  It's all worth it to know the right timing.  Good luck to you and dh.

becca, how you doing on the 2WW?

I have a long weekend since my work gives us rememberance day off.  On Monday I have an ultrasound in the morning (first part of the sonohysterogram) and then plan on spendig the day shopping.  Up until now (i.e. starting back in March) I've been putting off buying pants hoping that it would be a waste of money.  But obviously things haven't happened for us and we won't be cycling until Feb, the earliest.  So figure no point holding off.  Feel sad that it makes sense for me to buy pants.  Oh well..still looking forward to a day by myself at the mall.

Dh worked things out with his work adn can come with me on Tuesday for the sonohysterogram procedure.  Am glad he can come as I remember it was not a fun one last time so it'll be nice to have him by my side.

Hope everyone is doing well.  have a great weekend.


----------



## Frankie B

CK78   I hope everything works out ok hun, roll on two weeks hey!

Ready 4 good luck for next week

Becca   for your 2ww

Edna, stop it your making me jealous  

Karin do you buy opk from ebay?  I used to buy the clear blue one's but they are so expensive so brought some from ebay which I never had to use as got pg with my dd.  Thinking of going back on ebay.

Anyways dh and I had a discussion yesterday, We have decided to put a timescale on ttc, another 6 months then going to see endo consultant then till Nov 2008 and then no more.  Feel so much more in control this way and a lot happier. If nothing has happened either with treatment or without within that timescale we are going to call it a day. 

Take care all sorry if I've missed!

xxx


----------



## KW33

Evening everyone,

*Ready4* Hope all goes well on Manday and that you then have a lovely shopping day to enjoy. Be thinking of you.

*Frankie B* I'm only using clearblue at the moment as quite a few people have told me that they are the "best" and that the Ebay one can be a little unreliable?  It's good that you feel in control, so much of the TTc is out of our control so if you gain a little then that's great. You have a plan which has to help.  

Hey *Sades* I know how you feel my pregnancy was not great, very very sixk ansd never bloomed just felt  awful!!!!  But funnily enough I seem to have forgotten all that and hope to do it all again very soon   . And anyway everyone keeps saying how no 2 pregnancys are the same!!!  Good luck hun!!! 

Hi to everyone else.

Karin

xxxx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hiya girls,

Just a quick update, after many trips to the clinic for bloods and scans etc, my last visit there this morning was to see if my oestrogen levels are still ok and havent risen atal, because  Ive been what they call it is coasting as Ive come realy close to over stimulating!, But had the phonecall today to say that my bloods have acctually dropped a little which is fine, but they want me to inject one last 75iu of menupur today, so that all done, EC is monday 9.30 which works out well with childcare the nurse reasured me to that I shoul'dnt be in any danger of that ohss   So trigger injection tonight! last sniff tonight! and last dex tab tomorrow.  I have 30 follicals altogether so should get a few from them, I had 26 follies last time and they collected 19 so hopefully should do about the same  

Anyway will update you all on how EC went 

Hope everyone is ok.

Love Vicks xXx


----------



## becca

HEY GO VIC GO.

dont worry about the ec your be just fine....remember to drink loads of water hunnie

keep us posted.


moi is still going    !! on day 5days past transfer and have taken it really easy...but as from today i have boobs that are killing and af pains that have caught my breath at times...if its not shooting pains then im having a constant niggles.....ohhh what joys    thats all im saying now......just hope to god it isnt that !

hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## ready4Family

Queen Vic, just wishing you all the best for Monday's EC.  That would be amazing if you repeat your stats from last time as 19 eggs is pretty amazing.  Sending you lots of positive vibes.  Let us know how it goes.  DO you think you'll do a 5 day transfer with so many?

becca, those could all be signs.  I'm hoping for you.  Hope you're not going crazy on the 2WW.  It''s so hard.


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hi Girls, thx for your wishes  

Becca ~ sorry hun I forgot you were on 2ww!! hope your relaxing etc!! and those signs with the boobs  are a classic sign hun!! thats one of the signs I got with my first icsi, and I never get achy boobs prior to AF.  Anyway we all know how hard it is on the 2ww so thinking of you hun!!   xx

Ready4family ~ Thanks hun, they recon I'll be just fine with day 2/3 transfer as Im not having blast, I did ask but they said theres no difference in the statistics, and they only realy do them if you've had previous failed attemps etc.  Getting scared now about EC fertilisation etc etc!! Hope your keeping ok?x

Well had my trigger injection lastnight, and last sniff! and feeling fine! a little bloated still Im only realy bloated in the morning when I need a pee etc and I CANNOT HOLD ON!! hehe everythings just feels like realy tender in the morning  anyone else get this?

Anyway next time I reply I would of had EC! and hopefully with good news, Im not getting my hopes up as it can all go pair shaped!

Well hope everyone else is ok!

Love Vicks xXx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Hello everyone,
so sorry I've been so bad at posting.  I've been thru and still in to some extent a black patch,  wishing/ hoping I was pregnant again which I feel so stupid for as I have a lovely 9 month old DD and so grateful for the fact I have her but can't get over the want/hope for another baby. Also feel this may be one of the other places I can post that and I'm sorry if I have upset anyone saying it.
I'm going back to the GP in the next couple of weeks to see what they will do for me (changed GP's since TTC Isabel) and what the next step forward is from here, hoping that my new GP may give me Met but I know a lot of GP's wont as its not actually licenced for PCOS and see if that will work for us.
sorry for a me post,
Goodluck to all those in TX or on their 2WW


----------



## ready4Family

Quick post before going to bed.

QueenVIc, good luck again for tomorrow's EC.  The full bladder thing is awful isn't it? (You only need it for ET, right?)  It's no wonder you're tender with so many follies. I remember being quite sore with just 10 mature ones.  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow...and then ET a few days later.  You'll certainly have lots of selection for them to pick the best ones.

IWLGB, I think we all feel the same way over here so you're not alone.  We're all so very grateful for our first, but it doesn't change the desire to want another and the pain going through tx.  Didn't realize that your doctors won't necessarily prescribe metformin if you have pcos. My doctor put me on it , but I"m in Canada so maybe a different protocol?  Let us know how it goes with your doctor.

Tomorrow I have the full bladder ultrasound.  Don't know exactly what they're checking for but it's in preparation for Tuesday's sonohysterogram.  Hate the full bladder thing but I guess I've had lots of practice with all our ETs this year. :-( At least I have the day off and can reward myself with shopping.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## KW33

Morning,

Full post later but just wanted to wish Ready4   for today and the full bladder scan.  Hope all goes well and then you spoil yourself at the shops!!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## becca

good luck r4f............hope all goes well

  to everyone else

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KW33

Hi,

*Queen Vic* Hope all is going well with your EC and that your 30 follies do you proud!!!   

*Becca*       Got everything crossed for you.

*IWLGB* Used to be Clare? Sorry that you are feeling so down hun. It's not easy is it? That yearning to have another baby is strong but we feel guilty because we have been lucky enough to have our loved ones. IF is such a difficult things that affects so many different areas of our lives.    My GP is the same, wont prescribe Met, had to go private to get ti. 

So here I am on CD12, no positive OPK as yet but hopefully this week. Then let the fun begin    Have to admit to absolutely dreading the 2WW... 

Hugs for all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

R4F= hope the scan went well today and you spent loads at the shops. here Met isn't actually licenenced here apparently for treatment of PCOS so some GP's will  give others won't.  I have heard from someone else on here that their GP wouldn't give it when they were TTC but when they stopped for a while due to a very late MC the GP prescibed it madness.

KW- yeah I'm Clare felt like a new start a new name lol,  did you have to go to a privare fertility clinic to get the Met?? we really can't afford to go private but if can't get anything from GP going to ask to be referred back to RMU

Does anyone here have any experinace/ idea when Gp's will reffer you back to RMU??  Isabel is 9 months I went on the Pill to start off with but been off 6 months and my AF's are all over the place again my PCOS there for you, so if Gp won't do anything would like to go back and get the Clomid was due for last time.
I'm hoping to go to GP on Wed to talk things thru but also have to say I'm a bit worried about going and what they will say but also feel they can't judge me and say it is too early to TTC #2 as soon as AF shows her ugly head god knows that will be I'm back on the BBT I'm going to be proactive about this right now


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hiya Girls,

Well I feel abit more with it this morning! yesterday after EC I was abit yukky stayed in bed all day! Dh was great with maizey, she did come up a few times an cuddled up to me which was cute   Anyway EC went well was fine up untill I went into the operating room! I just started to get all jittery hehe, the nurses were great though! made you feel very relaxed   So on the bed I go driffting away which was so nice.... Woke up feeling abit strange like you do! asked how many they collected the first thing I ask hehe, and I got 15! I did get 19 before, I did speak to my nurse later on and she said I responded just the same as lastime exsept lastime I didnt have to lower my dose where as this time I did so that probley why I have a few less eggs, but Im very pleased  with the result, I might not get any frosties though, but you never know! The IVF Dr had a liittle word with me before I went home and said how many they collected and that they were of good quality so thats good. Anyway so thats that just waiting for the dreaded phonecall in the morning!!! fingers crossed....

I must say aswell before EC the nurse ran through a few things with me about quantity/quality of eggs , basically it doesnt realy matter how many eggs you get or the quality of them, as they've had babys born from not very good eggs and not very many eggs, and you can get loads of eggs and good quality and not get nothing, so it makes sense realy. its just down to mother nature realy!

Hehe the nurse said I strike her as dizzy!! we were laughing away at something what I said (cant remember one of my muddled words hehe) its nice I make people laugh! well not with me at me hehe. If anyone watches eastenders Im ment to be mentally like Honey so my chap says!!! Hmmmm.

anyway will let you know my result in the morning!! scared!!

Love to everyone! xXx


----------



## KW33

Morning

*Clare/IWLGB* I got referred by my GP to a fertility specialist consultant prevately and got Met and then Clomid from him. Think the initial appointment when I just got met was about #150 which in the grand scheme of things IE other treaments was nothing. Speak to your GP and see what they say. Don't worry about what they think... really most are happy to help and with IF problems all my doctors have said don't wait too long to try again.

*Queen Vic* YAY 15 eggs is great!!! Everything crossed for that phone call tomorrow!!!!   

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

argh don't think I'm going too GP tomorrow will have to be next week, hoping to get a nice one lol not the one I've had in the past. Think this time will know more about what I want etc.

Queen vic- 15 eggs is great good luck for the call tomorrow.

Personally I'm having a rotten day more from the fact had some not nice news- friend of mine has major IF problems and managed a natural BFP earlier in the yr after giving up trying over 3 yrs ago- she gave birth on sat to a little girl at 31 weeks they have now found that the baby has meningitus and a shadow on her brain she can't even go near her baby a she is full of cold so has to watch her thru a window and can't help when she is laid in her cot crying


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

QuenVic, 15 eggs is excellent!  Hope you're not too sore.  Sending you big fertilization dance.     I'll be thinking of you. Keep us posted.

Karin, here's hoping you get the go ahead from the OPK soon so you and dh can try. I'm sure you're anxious.  Do you wait the full 2 weeks when trying naturally?

Clare, that's a shame it's so hard to get metformin.  Good luck with your appointment next week.  If your GP won't prescribe the metformin, can you not go back to your clinic (and especially with eratic AFs due to your pcos)?  It's not up to your GP to decide when you're ready to try again.  It's your and dh's decision.  By the way, can I ask what "IWLGB stands for?  Been trying to figure out the acronym.  THat's so awful about your friend's baby.  Can only imagine how hard it is not to be able to hold her.  Poor thing.  Let's hope they both get better soon.

Thank you so much for all the good wishes.  Today's sonohystergram went ok...definitely a lot better than last time.  It was uncomfortable during it and had the bad cramping when they injected the fluid, but didn't have the majoy cramping afterwards this time (and the test seemed quicker too).  The radiologist will send the results to our doctor, but he did comment that things look good.

Tomorrow I go for an ultrasound and blood work to see if we can start the progesterone injections for the mock cycle.  This clinic opens at 7:30am instead of 7am (i.e. 30 min later than our other clinic) but it's nice since they have a lab near my home so won't have to drive all the way downtown.  I'll have to see how the timing works with with work (since I usually start work at 7:30am).  Hopefully I won't get there too late.  It'll be strange too not seeing my doctor afterwards (like the last clinic).  He's at the downtown location, but they do have a nurse you see after the ultrasound.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

R4F- stands for Izzy Whizzy Lets get busy- My DD in other words!  hope the appointmeny goes well tomorrow for you and you get the go ahead for the cycle.

Karin- hope you get a + OPK soon, I'm thinking of trying some cheap ones off Ebay even thou they aren't supposed to work well with PCOS


----------



## ready4Family

I.W.L.G.B, cute name!    That is so sweet using DD as your alias.


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Well back in damp, dark and cold England. Still it was a good break from reality.

*IWLGB*, oh your poor friend. Hoping she gets some good news soon and her baby gets better quickly. Love your new user name BTW.

*Ready4*, glad todays appointment went OK I hate sonohystergrams too. Hope tomorrows appointment goes as well.

*QueenVic*, wow 15 eggs you must be delighted. Hope that lots fertilise? Are you taking them to blasts? Glad you are feeling better now.

*Karin*, hoping those OPKs give you a nice smilie face soon.

*Becca*, thinking of you, hope you are doing OK.

*Sades*, welcome to H4AM. I'm with you in that its worth pressing ahead sooner in ttc no 2. With IF we never really know how long it will take.

*Frankie*, I think that setting parameters can be really helpful. Like you I like to feel in control. Lets hope you are successful quickly.

*Clare*, sending your little second bean lots of positive vibes to grow. I think seeing a heartbeat is a pretty good sign so fingers crossed that everything looks good at your next scan let us know how you get on.

OK so my news...I'm officially no longer in between cycles. I've booked for a FET cycle and start jabbing on 27th November with a baseline on the 20th December. Feeling really positive to be moving forward.

Right, lots of unpacking to do and the piles of washing. Catch up with you all soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, welcome back.  I was actually thinking of you today wondering when you're back from vacation.  Wonderful news that you're going to be starting FET really shortly.  I'm happy for you as I know it's been a long wait.  I'll be here supporting you sending you lots of positive vibes.


----------



## becca

welcome back edna


----------



## KW33

Morning

Welcome home *Edna*, Hope you had a lovely time and it must be great to come and know that you will start FET so soon after a long wait.   

*IWLGB* Fab reason for your name... I love it!!! Your poor friend , hope her little one gets better very quickly. 

*Ready4* Hope today goes well for you with ultrasound and bloods... thinking of you. 

*Becca* How you doing? Hope you feeling okay and sending you lots of .

*Queen Vic* Hoping you have great news this morning!!! 

We are CD 14 and no + OPK as yet but I ovulate late apparently?!  Hope something shows soon... 

Hugs to all

Karin

xxx


----------



## becca

still here...just plodding along day 10 now....... still got sore boobies at the sides and constant af pains...but hey hooooo .

will keep you all updated xx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hey Girls,

Well had ET at 12noon! 4 made it to good embryo's!  they might freeze the 2 left if they are good enough   Anyway so I have a 4 & 6 cell and are goodens apparently  on board named them tom & jerry hehe may aswell make the most of them eh.  My named nurse did ET for me this time!  which is nice shes lovly! Has anyone ever felt the cafeter? as When she put it in I felt a spike feeling and it made me jump! hehe she said people dont useually feel it, but she said its nothing to worry about, I must me ultra sensitive or something? Anyway so my test date is 27th november! and Im NOT going to symptom check!! well try hehe.

Anyway Girls...

Becca ~ how are you doing? not long till testing!! fingers crossed for you!! xx

Edna ~ hope you had a fab time!! have fun unpacking! (hate that bit hehe) Great to hear you've got the go ahead for FET!! all the best!! xx

Ready4 ~ hope all goes well with everything!!xx

Kw33 ~ Hope you get the surge soon!! im sure you will just keep testing 

Anyway speak to you all soon, hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hey girls,

I shouldn't be taking a lunch break today as I came in late, but just wanted to check in.

becca, not much longer for you hun.  PMA...those could very well be signs.  Are you still at home or are you at work?  I'm thinking of you and hope you get great news in a few days.

Karin, thanks for the message.  Keep checking the OPKs...hopefully you'll be able to try soon.  I'm crossing my fingers for you it's soon.

QueenVic, wonderful news on ET! And if you get frosties out of it, that's an extra bonus.  I usually feel the cathetor slightly..probably more air going in or something.  Good for you not to symptom check..that aint easy.  Sending you lots of positive vibes. Are you able to take it easy?

Today's ultrasound went ok.  My lining is where it should be and just have to wait to hear from them if I'm ready to start the progesterone injections.  (They need to forward the results to our doctor, who is at the downtown clinic location..and also guess it depends on the blood work).  Clinic is definitely not as nice as our other one but as long as it gets us pregnant it doesn't matter (our past clinic was renovated and has a really nice atmosphere with lots of seating, etc).  One strange thing about our ultrasound.  The nurse said there are 5 (small) follies on one side and 4 on the other.  I'm only getting the estrase (same meds as if doing FET) so why would I have follies growing?  Don't you need puregon or menopur (and especially to have many)?  She wasn't concerned, but am just curious if anyone knows.


----------



## CK78

Evening

Becca - Not long now, are you tempted to test early - i always told myself i wouldnt bit always have!  Naughty i know but its so hard isnt it.  Good luck for test day are you a 14 or 16 day wait?

R4F - glad things were not as bad as you remembered last time.  I dont know what the drugs you are on would do but i know that every month (naturally) you would produce a few follies on each side ( so my nurse told me during my last cycle) and then 1 would eventually go on to release a mature egg at ovulation _ please if anyone can explain better please go ahead as i have not made much sense but i do think it is a good sign and nothing to worry about.

Queen vic - thats fab news about your embies - hope they are getting cosy for the long run.  

Edna -great news about FET - feels better once you get a date - and not far away either!

IWLGB - sending lots of    for your friend.  I hope your doc doesnt comment on when it is appropriate to try for no.2 - it certainly isnt any business of theirs and i am sure all you FF are behind you all the way.  The trouble is we dont have the luxury of planning when we have our children and we dont know how long it will take so i say go for it!

Well i am still feeling pants and so so tired which i am in no way complaining about!  I just cant wait for our next scan - 1 week down 1 week to go.  I also got my 12 week scan date and its not till i am 14 weeks and on christmas eve, so i am hoping i might get another one at the ivf clinic in between!  

TTFN

Ck
xx


----------



## Edna

Evening folks,

Absolutely knackered...first day back at work today which was a shock to the system. I'm going to keep this short.

*Becca*, I had bad AF cramps before my BFP with Evelyn so it doesn't necessarily mean the witch is on the way. Only 4 days left now.

*Claire*, sorry you're feeling rubbish. Not one of the enjoyable parts of pregnancy and its perfectly OK to complain about it. Hope you feel better soon.

*Ready4*, great news on your scan sounds like your body is doing exactly what it should. As Claire says you would normally have several small follies on each side one or two of which would go on to mature.

*Karin*, sending you lots of ovulation vibes...hope you can get going with that BMS very soon.

*QueenVic*, way to go 2 great embies on board and hopefully 2 for the freezer. Lots of sticky vibes and positive vibes for your tww.

OK more washing to do so I'd better get on.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## Frankie B

Hiya sorry been so bad at posting!

Edna great news sending you   

Becca hoping it's not af   Like Edna said I had bad af pains when pg with dd

Ready 4 good news on you scan  

Claire sorry you been feeling so bad, roll on next week hun!

queenvic sending some more  

Karin hope you get the go ahead soon  

IWLGB great name by the way!  Hope you friends situation gets better soon!

As for me cd8 so here we go again soon hey!

Sorry if I've missed anyone!

xxxx


----------



## KW33

Just a quickie... I got a surge today  ... which is great but DH2b has a headache so can't do the deed  !!!  I am furious!!!!    !!!  He knew all day long today was good and told me just as we got to bed that he didn't think he could but we can tomorrow!!!!  Feel like I'm missing the only chance this month now.  

Full personals tomorrow.

A very angry Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Evening girls,

Ck, thanks for the note about the many follies.  Guess I'm used to not ovulating at all so surprised there were any follies.  (Maybe I had with fet cycles too and they just never bothered to mention them).  Not long now for your next scan.  That's so exciting.  Hope the tiredness goes away for you soon.  Keep us updated on your progress.

Edna, adorable new photo!  Must have been hard for you to return to work after your holiday.  Sad thing is it usually doesn't take long when you return to forget that you just had vacation.

Frankie, not too much longer for you.  Hope you're doing well.

Karin, poor you hun.  I'd be so angry too.  Of all times to have a headache.  There's a window though so tomorrow should be a good day to try too.  DOn't blame you for being upset.

Had a bit of a thing with dh today...not a fight but I feel so hurt with what he said.  We had our therapy today and he's said how he admires my strength for how I turned out with my hard childhood (my mom was sick)...but then he goes and basically calls me weak for how I deal with BFNs.  I can't even put in words how much that hurt him saying that..just because he can be upset for an hour and move on..he thinks I'm not because I take longer to mourn and move on.  I'd rather have emotions than the "oh well" attitude and not care!  I really don't think that makes me weak.


----------



## KW33

Evening

couldn't stay angry as DH2b birthday today... first as a daddy!!! awww...!!!  So today had another surge line so we have an evening planned!!!  

*Ready4* I can understand why you felt hurt.  Men seem to see things so very differently from us... sometimes they can be so insensitive too. Glad the scan went okay and hope you get the bloods back soon.

*CK* It's so hard with the count down to the next scan isn't it? Not long now though. Have you told anyone yet?

*Becca* Sending you lots of   vibes hun!!! 

*Edna* First days back are always rubbish and so tiring.... soon be the weekend though. 

*Queen Vic* Awww... Tom and Jerry... sweet. Snuggle in you two!!!! Take it easy hun.

*Frankie* You are about a week behind me so almost a cycle buddy!!! 

*IWLGB* Hope things are imrpoving for your friend. Have you got an appointment at the docs for next week?

Hi to anyone I missed.

Hugs to everyone.

Karin

xxx


----------



## CK78

Sorry its brief but i wanted to say to ready4F - you are NOT weak.  No way.  I just think that men view the whole thing so differently to women that they find it difficult to see the how emotional it all is for us.  There is nothing wrong with taking time to mourn what would have been and what you lost.  We also have the impact of all the hormone drugs on top of our own emotions to deal with so its going to be harder for us every time i think.  

And Karin.... OMG  ..... i don't blame you for being cross.      i hope he comes up with goods soon! 

Becca - thinking of you.  

Edna - hope you are settling into work again

wish i could find something i fancy to eat... everything is making me feel nauseous


----------



## CK78

Karin - our posts crossed - glad you are all sorted for tonight!


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Regretting that holiday now still got over 200 emails to get through...grrr considering deleting them then if they are important I'll get a reminder and respond to that.

*Claire*, poor you feel better soon.

*Karin*, glad you're feeling happier and have a hot date. BMS can be so pressured that its no longer fun. The one benefit of our IF diagnosis was that we could go back to enjoying .

*Ready4*, thanks and you are so right I'm forgetting that we had a holiday. Totally agree with Claire you are not weak just grieving and its a process that you have to work through and as everyone is different.

*Frankie*, not long till you can get going .

Hi to everyone else catch up with you soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## KW33

Morning

*CK* Beforr I was pregnant with Emma I was all idealistic, eating healthily becuase it was good for me and any baby I might have... however once pregnant that all changed. I was so nauseous and sick that all I could eat was sugary, fatty rubbish and not much of that!!!  I used to have to be in another room while it was cooking because the smell would make me sick and then force the first few mouthfuls in because my stomach would be making me gag and saying "that's not going in!!"  So I understand how you're feeling  and it's not nice. Hope you start to feel better soon.

*Edna* Sunds like the perfect way to deal with all those emails  

So all systems were go last night  . I agree Edna... it really can become pressured and am hoping for the moment to avoid that... last night was okay because we had been out for dinner and feeling all soppy and romantic anyway after his birthday. But it's tricky not to become hum drum about it if you know what I mean?

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Karin, great that the OPK still showed the line and you and dh had double reasons to celebrate.  Happy bday to your dh. You sure are right in that men sees things differently.  I'm just so upset that he looks so down upon me for not putting on that smile an hour later after getting the BFN.  So I guess you're on the 2Ww now.  Sending you lots of babydust.

ck, thanks for the note about not being weak.  It's interesting that you use the word "mourn" since that's the way I feel and even the therapist was trying to explain it to dh (which he still didn't get).  It is a loss of hopes and dreams and what may have been (and physically, a loss of live embryos).  Someetimes I think it's healthier to have emotions than to be a rock and not let things phase you.  Poor you...hope the nausea ends for you soon so you can enjoy your pregnancy.

Edna, amazing how far behind your holiday feels once you return isn't it?  How long did it take you to get through your 200 emails  Probably most of them are not applicable anymore on your return.  What do you do for a living?  (I'm a software developer so also have similar email situation on return from being away for awhile).  

Still feeling upset with dh's comment of me being weak...just can't get it out of my mind.  Dh was sick with the flu the past couple nights and of course I felt bad that he felt so crummy, I was happy to have some time away from him.  He's feeling better today though which is good.  We actually have a date night planned tomorrow (which we haven't done in a long time) and now I don't even want to go.  How do I spend time with someone who has such a low perception of me?

Anyways, started the progesterone injections today.  This clinic has us do them at a slightly different spot than out other clinic so i had the nurse draw circles on my bottom so dh would know where to inject.  I look pretty silly, but then again, who is going to see?  This place has you warm the site afterwards.  Anyone had that before?


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Just a quick one...

*Karin*, glad you had a fun romantic evening yesterday we all need those.

*Ready4*, I'm an underwriter in the City so between clients, brokers and managers I get lots of email traffic...and no, 200 are just the ones I haven't cleared yet. Gulp! I know you're angry with your DHs coment but your evening out sounds like a good idea. I'm sure he doesn't have a poor perception of you and its important for you both to work on your relationship. IF is so hard to get through and can be very destructive of relationships. Try to enjoy yourself.

I'm very busy this weekend its my local NCT Toy Nearly New Sale which I volunteer on. Can be hard work but I get some good bargains for my girl so worth it.

Catch up with you all later.

lol

Edna


----------



## becca

good morning girls.......can i say i got a  ..i cant believe it, to be honest i wont believe it till my scan as still getting af pains still.

woke up with a cold today so very heady....

hope everyone else is well.

xxxxxxx


----------



## BettySpaghetti

Hi Becca,

I'm one of the Guy's thread girls... just saw this and wanted to say congratulations to you and your family on your BFP.

Wishing you a happy and healthy next 8 months!

BettySpaghetti xx


----------



## Cuthbert

Congratulations Becca! I'm so happy for you. 

Jules


----------



## karen u

Just wanted to add my congratulations on here to. I am so happy for you & paul. 

karen


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Congratulations Becca!!!     bet it was so exciting seeing that +ive come up!!  wishing you all the best hun!!! xxx

This 2ww is driving me mad!!


----------



## Frankie B

Becca wow!!!!! huge congratulations for you!!!!!!  

   

xxxx


----------



## crazybabe

becca said:


> good morning girls.......can i say i got a ..i cant believe it, to be honest i wont believe it till my scan as still getting af pains still.
> 
> woke up with a cold today so very heady....
> 
> hope everyone else is well.
> 
> xxxxxxx


Hi Bec

Congratulations on your BFP, did you wait til Test day or did you do it early, did you get any Spotting etc. I got to test on th 25th Nov, seems ages away, i really want to know know but i know it's to early.

Well done you so deserve it.    
crazyabe


----------



## Edna

Becca,

Woohoo BFP! Thats just fantastic news. Many, many congratulations. Delighted for you.

Edna


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Becca!!  congratulations on your  wow there is loads on here at the moment.

nothing much to report here apart from some really odd AF type pains but I don't think AF is due any time soon,  have actually lost track of days this cycle - in a vain hope that it will help as it did last time! butg doesn't seem long enough since last one, so not sure whats going on but had them on fri and then again yesterday evening!


----------



## KW33

*Becca* YAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!! Fantastic news!!!!       Congratulations hunny!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

We have officially "tried" this month... so now on the 2WW although might have another quick "try" tonight!!  Christening went really well today despite the weather - which incidentally is snowing now!!!! 

Hi to everyone.

Karin

xxx


----------



## leanne marie

Congratulations on your     I bet you are over the moon, when is your scan?xx


----------



## CJ

Hi just wanted to pop on and say huge congratulations to you Becca  , I haven't been on here very much lately but thought I'd have a quick look and was so pleased to read your news.

I have had my little one, a boy, so grateful to have had this thread of help me through my tx, good luck to all you lovely ladies  

CJ x


----------



## GAIL M

Sorry girls - not been on for ages  


HUGE, HUGE CONGRATS TO BECCA  


Luv
Gailx


----------



## ready4Family

becca, I'm over the moon for you!  Wonderful news!         Af pains are a sign of things happening so try and take comfort in them.  Congrats hun.

Karin, sending positive vibes your way.  May you follow becca.


----------



## CK78

CONGRATULATIONS BECCA - fab news, well done!


----------



## becca

thanks girls...still in shock 

still getting af pains......but hope its the embies bedding in still.

my scan is booked for thre 5th dec ...

hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you are all well today.

*Becca*, I had a lot of AF type cramps early on with Evelyn. I think its pretty normal with stretching and also some scar tissue from all those needles in our ovaries. Not long till your scan.

*Ready4*, are you doing OK hun? How did your night out go? Are things any better with your DH?

*Karin*, fingers crossed for you...lets hope our positive trend continues.

*Clare*, have you got another scan this week. Thinking of your little beanies and hoping that they are both doing well.

*IWLGB*, any news from you?

Well I realised today that its only 8 days till I start stabbing and I haven't got the drugs. I've got an appointment with the pharmacist tomorrow but will have to take Evelyn with me. Not keen on taking her to the clinic but no choice and hopefully I'll be in and out quickly as I know what to do.

Catch you all later.

lol

Edna


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Hello everyone, is it okay if I join you?

My siggy says it all really - DH and I have been ttc since our twins were six months old and today we went to our GP to ask for a referral to the clinic where we had our first ICSI cycle. We're hoping to get an appointment for January to discuss when we should have more treatment. I feel very weird about it all - I really want to do it again but I'm scared - of it not working AND of it working...does that make sense? Our twins are an absolute delight (although we're entering toddler tantrumhood right now...) and I'm not sure if more kids will upset the balance. But, hey, I'm sure many couples have to weigh this up, whether they are fertile or no. The only other factor we have to weigh in is the money we'll spend on another ICSI cycle.

Anyway, best of luck to all of you and I look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Smurfs

Just wanted to say

CONGRATULATIONS TO BECCA   

So pleased for you honey, take good care and will keep an eye on your posts.

All our love Sharon & Thomas xx


----------



## Edna

Hi Snorkmaiden,

Welcome to the H4AM thread. Nice to have you join us. Your twins are lovely and a very similar age to my girl. 

I know exactly what you mean. Its scary and life will change again but like you I certainly want another baby. Hope that you get your appointment through soon.

Speak soon.


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

becca, congratulation again hun.  It's just wonderful news.  Please continue to post here and let us know how you're doing.

Edna, doing ok thanks.  I'm still upset by dh's comments but we still had a nice night out.  Wow, that's amazing that you're starting so soon.  Bet you can't believe it after waiting for so long.  Do you start with the downregging again?  Sorry you'll have to take Evelyn with you.  I know it makes it that much harder.

snorkmaiden, welcome to this thread.  Know how you feel of getting on that roller coaster again.  It's scary.  Havng aonther child is a big decision for any family...and it's wonderful that you'll be trying again.  

I had to leave work early today (well, an hour after getting there) to get Evan as his daycare said he was wheezing badly.  He did have a barky cough since yesterday but the wheezing scared me.  Don't think I've ever driven so fast on the highway...Just had this awful image of him not breathing.  Anyways, did manage to take him to the dr with my MIL and he doesn't think it's anything serious.  It's so hard when you work and then your child is sick.  Dh is staying home with him tomorrow (since I've burned so much vacation with all our attempts).

The clinic called me today to give me instructions for Monday's biopsy.  She mentioned that it takes 4-5 weeks for the results which brings us to early Jan.  I asked if we'd get the results in case there are issues before our Feb 1st appt and she said we'd have to wait until then (and we can't move that appt up sooner since dh needs to wait until mid Jan for his follow up DNA fragmentation test).  I'm annoyed since if there are issues, I don't want to waste the month of January waiting to start treatment when we could have started right away.  Hopefully won't be an issues so we can go right into ivf..but if there are, then that'll add 1 month ontop of treatment time.  Ugh!


----------



## KW33

Morning everyone,

Welcome *Snorkmaiden*... good luck with the TTC rollercoaster... such a scary thing to start again.

*Ready4*Hope Evan is feeling a little better now.  It must be so frustrating for you as all results have a knock on effect for other things for you.  Keep  we are all rooting for you.

*Edna* Hope you manage to get you drugs today... on a few days to go now. 

*Sades* Good luck with your appointment on Thursday. 

Hi to Becca, CK, IWLGB and anyone I have missed. 

We are now on CD20 and to be honest have been glad about Dh2b birthday and the christening to distract me. Now starting to think about the 2ww a lot as nothing else to focus on.... going   . But so far not listing any imagined symptoms..... yet!!!!

Hugs for all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Well this morning went OKish. Evelyn was beautifully behaved but I did get some filthy looks in the waiting room. I do feel bad for other couples trying who haven't been successful yet which is why I'd rather have left her with someone but today no-one was available. Oh well I have sufficient drugs to get me through to my baseline. The pharmacist was lovely and didn't sell me the overpriced package but individual bottles which should be cheaper.

*Karin*, distractions in the tww are certainly useful in helping to pass the time. Big hug and hope that the next days don't drag too much.

*Sades*, I understand your anxiety about another birth but if you get there then it will be different. Different baby and you'll have more experience and be in a better position to make choices so you have a better time. Not long till Thursday now. I bet you're getting excited.

*Ready4*, glad your night out went well. Its so important to nurture our relationships isn't it. Poor you its so scary when they are ill. Hope Evan gets well very soon. All these medical tests take time don't they? Its so frustrating but if they help you get your BFP then its worth it.

Right need to get Evelyn up for Music Train so had better leave this here.

Catch up with you later.

lol

Edna


----------



## Maarias

Hey girls,
Am ready to join you again!  

I started downregging on Friday and am now starting to suffer the dreaded symptoms of synarel (upset tummy in particular - anyone else had this  ) 

I am soo ridiculously busy at the mo with Kam (who is currently in his major tantrums phase), work and builders who are STILL working on our kitchen  ...actually it's all great for keeping my mind of this whole cycle, which is often just an afterthought at the moment, if that makes sense  

How is everyone doing?

Sorry to have been away for a while, wanted to keep this cycle low-key, but could really do with some support along the way!  

I will try and catch up with all your news now!

Take care,
mx


----------



## becca

maarias - welcome back...i has upset belly on my may cycle with the syneral..this time just headaches and moodyness. good luck with it.

edna-wahooooooooooooo girl your nearly off.

r4f-hey hope your ds is better today !

karin sades and anyone else  
xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi everyone,

Sades, it is amazing what we women have to go through to have a baby isn't it (TTC and to deliver).  So sorry it was extra hard for you.  Like you saidk just think of your LO and how it's worth it in the end.  Same thing with how we all go through what we go through over here with tx.  Good luck with Thurs' appt.  I was an only child and didn't mind, but now that I'm older it would be nice to have a sibling (Which is part why I want Evan to experience that).  Everyone needs to make their own decision though.

Karin, thanks for the encouragement.  Dont' know what I'd do without you gals over here.  When will you do a test?  Am hoping that things worked on dh's birthday.  

Edna, thanks for the note about Evan.  Hate it when he's sick.  Yes, it is frustrating waiting for the results (or just waiting in general..which I know  unfortunately you've had your share too).  You're right...just gotta focus on the goal of a BFP.  Is Music Train a class?  Sounds cute from the name. Did you get your meds straightened out?

Maarias, welcome.  Sorry you're suffering d/r side affects.  Not fun.  It is good that you're busy so, as you mentioned, it keeps your mind of tx..and will help the time pass quicker.  Wishing you lots of luck.  Post when you're able as we'd love to hear your progress.

becca, thanks hun.  What's next for you?  Does your clinic continue with blood work or do you wait for the 6 week scan?

Yesterday I left work to pick up Evan and took him to the dr.  My MIL looked after him in the afternoon.  Today dh is with him.  Trying to work out tomorrow if we need to keep him home (which is most likely).  It's hard for me to ask for time off since I've taken so much for TX already AND I need to ask to have about 3 hours off on Monday for the biopsy (1 hr each way to drive and they said to book 1hr off for the procedure).  So, it's hard to ask for tomorrow too.  At the same time, i feel so guilty not being there for him as work is not important and Evan is my life.  My FIL is offering but it means him taking a day off work (which although MIL says he's fine to do, dh told me he spoke to his dad and it's a bad time).  Sometimes it so hard being a working mom.


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Heya Girls sorry I havent been on here peoperly.

2ww is just dragging as you all know   had a letter today comfirming everything throughout tx and they said the 2 remaining embies were suitable for freeze!! so realy pleased with that!! I know its only 2 but you never know...

Aww got maizey up this morning and she had loads of spots which looked like chicken pox, so no nursery poor thing she loves nursery  Anyway throughout the day it does look like chickenpox as its spread and some are blistering, but apart from that she seems her normal self  no temperature atal no nothing just the spots, luckily weve all had it though! So got to try and keep her entertained inside, which is fine.

Edna ~ Sorry to hear about the looks you were getting in the waiting room, its hard isnt it, but then your little one is a succsess of your clinic so it should be realy reasuring, I know couples react differently though, it makes you feel awkward doesnt it.  Anyway great to hear your all set anyway hun! 

Ready4 ~ Hope evan gets better soon! 

Anyway its just a quicky, sorry Ive missed people I'll catch up later 

Love to everyone xXx


----------



## Edna

Evening folks,

*Maarias*, sorry that you are getting horrible side effects from d/r. I haven't had an upset stomach but hormones can have a big impact on all of your body. Hope the chaos at home gets better soon.

*Ready4*, Music Train is a mum and baby / toddler music group. Great fun and Evelyn loves it. Its very hard being a working mum with a sick child. I know exactly how you feel last time Evelyn was sick I was in Birmingham visiting a client. Neil picked her up but I did feel terrible not being there for her. I really hope than Evan is much better tomorrow. We're all go for our cycle now.

*QueenVic*, yeah two embies in the freezer a great back up which hopefully you won't need. Hope your Maizey doesn't have chickenpox.

Right better leave this here.

lol

Edna


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Everyone 

Firstly, a huge  to Becca.     Im absolutely over the moon for you.   

Well I just thought I would pop on and say a big  to my H4AM Friends and to keep you posted on my progress. 

The M/S is back again, sadly (very odd ) having gone two/three weeks without any.  Tummy is huge, with lots of stretching and SPD going on now too (cant remember what initials stand for again, but had it all through my pregnancy with DS and Ive got it again.  Sometimes I can hardly walk, which is embarrassing when Im out shopping for a couple of hours and I cant make it back to the car without looking like Ive messed myself. 

Im busy trying to organise DS's 2nd Birthday which is this Saturday. OMG!! Where has the time gone?  It seems like only yesterday when I was asking "nurse, when will this Pethadine start working?" 

We're going with 'Daddy' on Friday to get him something smart to wear for his party and also find him a present and pick up his cake. Any suggestions on presents for our '100-mile an hour kid'. 'Daddy' wants to get him a slow electric ride-on that goes round and round on a track (all very nice Im sure, but DS would inevitably wrench it off its tracks and want to ride it outside at the speed of light.  

I have my 20 week scan next Wednesday.  Not too bothered by it actually. I feel all is well with me and with the bubs. Plenty of movement going on now, and M/S is a good sign too.  Still, it would hurt to keep your fingers crossed for me. 

Big special mentions to Ready & Edna who have been there for me from the start and will no doubt be there for you all too. 

I do read all your posts and I wish you all the very best over the coming months with your txing.       

Bye for now. 

Trish


----------



## becca

sorry r4f- i have to wait now for the scan now...they dont do bloods....so another 2ww...dp cant get the day of work for my scan so im going to have to change it.. hope your ok hunnie and ds is better xx

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

QueenVic, I noticed you're writing a diary so I've been keeping up to date on how you're doing.  I know the 2WW is so hard and definitely feels much longer.  That's wonderful news that you have 2 frosties waiting..but let's hope you won't need them unless you want a 3rd child in the furutre.  Poor Maizey with the chicken pox.  For how long will she need to stay away from nursery?  Do you have someone to look after her? HOpe it doesn't bother her too much.

Edna, that's wonderful that Evelyn takes a music class.  Must be wonderful to go and watch and be part of it.  Us moms will always have guilt when we're not there for our kids, even if the other parent is.  Evan's doing better thanks.  Dh said he wasn't wheezing much yesterday so we sent him to school today.  Great that you got your meds straightened out and you're all ready.  Did it go ok taking Evelyn with you?  I know it can make simple tasks that much harder.

Trish, wonderful to hear from you.  You look wonderful from your photo with the little bubs growing.  Poor you with the morning sickness returning.  Your body must be in overdrive with two growing.  Never had SPD, but do suffer from back and joint problems so can completely sympathize with you.  Must be hard to manage with your DS sometimes.  HOpe you're doing ok and it's not too bad.    to your son.  Time does fly so fast with them doesn't it?  I think of Evan a year ago now and he was just starting to walk (he was a late walker at 18 months).  Now he's running and talking and so much more.  Their changes are just amazing.  Are you having a party at your house or elsewhere?  For evan's 2nd birthday we got him the VTech Alphabet Train.  Great toy, but it's more of a learning toy as oppose to an active one.  Does he have a tricycle?  Some even have the handle for you to hold on to.  Or there's a horse that they sit on and it bounces.  It's hard to find the right gift.  Good luck with your 20 week scan next week. Are you going to find out their sex?  Do post again and let us know how you're doing.

becca, it's almost cruel how they make you wait another 2 weeks.  Bet you're looking forward to it though.


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ready 

I had dreadful joint problems too, for 2 years after I had my son. Everything hurt.... fingers, ankles, knees, elbows. I was crippled with it.  Strangely enough it started to improve significantly when I was pregnant again this time. Its all hormonal isnt it, so being pregnant again would change things. The knuckles on my right hand still hurt though even now.

I've arranged for DS to have his birthday party at a place called Wacky Warehouse. Its a giant ball pit with slides and tunnels and allsorts. He and 4 friends (all girls by the way!) will be spending an hour playing and then a meal and a party for an hour. Its perfect.

Yes he has a tricyle with a parent handle on it. Ive just bought him a wooden train set for his birthday which I hope he likes. I'm sure he will. He played with one for ages when I went along to Pre-school to check out the place for him to start there in January. He didnt want to come home. That'll be difficult leaving him alone for the first time ever. He'll love Pre-school Im sure of it, but I'll be a nervous wreck for those 2.5 hours twice a week. Maybe once a week might be better, to break it to _me_ gently. 

DS has grown up sooooooo quickly.  His first teeth came through at 7 months and he was walking by 9 months, My friends and family tell me 'he just wasnt a little baby for long'. Lets hope these two arent like their brother. 

Re sexing - No, I wont be finding out. When I was pregnant with DS, I was convinced I was having the little girl that I'd always wanted since I was 16 years old, and so when they told me I was pregnant with a little boy, I cried.  This time I'm not too fussed what sex they are. I may be a teeny weeny bit 'sigh-ful' if I was find out they were both boys, and no little girl of my own, but no matter, I will love all 3 boys if that's the way it's to be. I'll whisper this though, so they cant hear me....... "one of each would be nice."  Anyway, at the NHS hospital here they charge you £50 for a sex scan and for me that's just not right- having to 'pay' to find out what sex you're babies are. 

I'm busy on Ebay again. I LOVE IT!  I'm trying to find a pram to accommodate all 3 of them which isnt easy. I dont want to end up looking like Im pushing a row of shopping trolleys around the place, but I need somewhere for DS to go as he's not the most obedient little boy, and tends to run off if he's not restrained. Hopefully I will find something suitable.

I'm pleased to hear that Evan seems much better. It's such a worry when they're poorly. I wish him better very soon. 

That's it for now. I'll be in touch. Take care. 

Trish


----------



## ready4Family

Hey Trish,

That's just awful with the joint issues...not fun.  It must be so hard for you to manage with DS.  I know when my back is flared up, I can not lift Evan.  Strange how it started to improve for you intiially but is now bothering you.  Actually come to think of it, my back was at it's best when I was pregnant with Evan.  I guess for you though, everything is shifting to make room for the babies.  Hope it eases up for you and gets better.

The birthday party you're plannign sounds like so much fun.  Perfect for little ones (and easier for you not having to clean up afterwards if you had it at home).  Let us know how it goes.  The train set sounds great.  Funny how little boys love those things and can imuse themselves for the longest time.  Sounds like it'll be a hit.  Your son sounds like a 'stud' with 4 girlfriends.  Evan has a few as well (ha ha).

Wow, your boy was an early walker.  Evan didn't even crawl until 13 months.  Often siblings are opposites so you never know what your growing ones will be like.

It's funny your comment about boy vs girl because it could have been written by me.  Like you, I sooo wanted a girl and was upset when we found out we were having a boy at the ultrasound (then of course realized that was silly as he was going to be our miracle..and didn't come easy).  But if this ever works for us again, I really don't have that desire to have a girl anymore.  Evan is just so amazing and I couldn't possibly love him any more.  Sounds like you feel the same.  That's pretty silly that the NHS charges you to find out the sex.  Up here where I am in Canada, they're looking there anyways during the 20 week scan so if you want to know, they'll tell you.

Yeah...guess you have some challenges having two, but I"m sure you'll find the best solution that works for you.  Guess you'll need to pick up a couple cribs (or maybe ds will be in a bed by then so you can re-use one?)

DO keep us updated.  I always get a smile when I see that you've popped in here.


----------



## Maarias

Hi girls,
Trish and ready4 was reading your discussion on girls/boys...like you I would have loved a girl first time round (found the perfect name etc., etc.), but our LO is sooo amazing that next time round I don't really care what it is...it'll just be amazing in itself to have two little miracles!  

Trish - I found out the sex at an 18wks scan on the NHS..don't see why they can't just tell you , as they're looking down there anyway  ...agree that it seems a bit cheeky to charge for it!
The birthday party you've got planned sounds great...we were at a soft play place today, with one my LOs little girlfriends, and thought it would be a great place to do his 2nd birthday party...it's huge, and loads of room to run around!

No news here...am waiting for AF to turn up so can have scan next week probably now, and then hysteroscopy the following day.

Have booked my LO in for mornings as well now at his nursery (he only does afternoons at the mo), as I'm going to have to go in for daily bloods and possibly another set in the afternoons. It'll be expensive all round, but am prepared to do it to take the stress out of the whole situation a bit...saves having to take him into town with me, and keep him amused while waiting for bloods....plus it gives me the chance to get a bit of xmas shopping in... 

Mx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Well crap commute home...there are times I really hate working in London. Still I guess it could be worse I could be in Paris...

*Trish*, how lovely to hear from you. Pleased that your pregnancy is going so well although rotton that you're back to feeling sick. I think those wooden railways are great...Evelyn's getting one for Christmas. Hope the party goes really well.

*Maarias*, why does AF never show up when you want it to? Hope you don't have to wait too much longer now. I think that booking your DS into childcare for your txt is a great idea. It can really help reduce the stress.

*Ready4*, great that Evan is on the road to recovery. I found managing Evelyn at the clinic stressful. She was beautifully behaved but I know that some of the other patients would have been happier if she wasn't there.

*Becca*, sorry you've got to wait another couple of weeks for the scan, as if we didn't have enough stress. Hope you are doing OK and not suffering too badly with those early pregnancy symptoms.

Right better leave this here, speak to you all soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Edna said:


> Well crap commute home...there are times I really hate working in London. Still I guess it could be worse I could be in Paris...


Edna, did you mean that as sarcasm?? The way you wrote it I don't think so...BUT from over here in Canada, it sounds really funny since Paris is one of those exotic, fancy, romantic places to visit. Have never been but it sure does make it close to the top of my list as one of the places to see someday. And anywhere in the UK would be wonderful. I'm sorry you found it so stressful and uncomfortable bringing Evelyn to the clinic. It is a bit awkward as lots of women in the waiting room are hoping for just one. Sounds like she was a doll anyways and didn't bring much attention. I have to admit that I liked taking Evan though so our doctor could see him (since she did his ivf). Only had to do it on a weekend though where there were always a few kids there.

Maarias, funny how we all had such a desire for a girl, but then lost the desire once we met our wonderful sons. I think the mother/son is a precious relationship. That's a great idea sending your son full days so you can do your tx without worrying about him. Hope AF comes soon and the hysteroscopy isn't too hard for you.

We had to return to the doctor today. NOt because of his cough, but because daycare was worried about a rash they saw (thought it might be chicken pox). Turns out it's just eczema so nothing to worry about. He's quite fair skinned so guess he's senstivie to temperature changes.


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie from me.

CD22... woke up feeling nauseous... and of course thought... this is it!!!     Have a feeling it might have more to do with the curry I over indulged in last night though!!!   

Hugs for everyone.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Maarias

ready4 - I think Edna meant that there is or was or usually is a trainstrike on in Paris and France generally!   They do like their strikes over there!!  

Karin - sending you lots of     - not long to go now!


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, here's hoping that the nausea means something more than a dinner that didn't agree.    

Maarias, thanks for the clarification on Edna's statement.  Didn't get the comment. But the statement sounded so funny in itself as I'd love to be in Paris.  Awful with regular striking though.  How are you doing?

We're having our first snow storm today.  Isn't it way too early for that  At this rate, we'll have 5 months of winter since it usually lasts until March.  That's crazy as that's almost half the year!  Hopefuly today is just a fluke and the rest will hold off until after the new year.  That is one thing I worry about though wtih doing tx in Feb/March (if we're ok to start)..having to get to the clinic in time during snow storms.


----------



## KW33

Thanks *Maarias* and *Ready4* but still feeling nauseous now so I'm inclined to think it was the dinner or a bug... bit too early for full on MS I think!! 

Snow storm sounds bad Ready4... hoping it's not the start of your winter just yet.

Karin

xxx


----------



## CK78

I just thought i would let you know the result of our scan.  Unfortunately our little baby that was small has nearly disappeared today so was not meant to stay with us after all.  we are so gutted but really trying to be happy that we have a baby on the way which is absolutely perfect (dr words) and spot on for dates.  It is such a hard situation to be in.  

Chat soon

CK
xx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hiya Girls, just popped in for a little moan 

2ww is driving mad  as you you girls know!! I cannot put my mind at rest atal, all I'm feeling is negative, and I just feel like nothing is happening down there   And I wish these AF feelings would go away... its like Im being threatend 'I'm the nasty witch and I'm on my way hahaha'  My boobs are realy itchy and bigger too with red marks on them, never had this before... cyclogest? so frustrating that you cant tell a sign from a sign.  Any of you ladies experience AF pains right trough from EC? I should'nt be getting AF pains if it has worked, Sorry to rant I just feel so frustrated.

xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

CK, am so sorry that both bubs didn't make it.  Can imagine the loss that you feel.  Try and take comfort in the strong one as it sounds like he/she is growing great.  Sending you big hugs.

QueenVic, can totally sympathize with you as the 2WW is pure torture.  (And like you, I always find it hard to keep the PMA..dh always stays away from me during this time).  The bigger boobs could be a sign.  I never had that from the cyclogest alone.  Haven't experienced af pains myself, but I've definitely heard from others who have experienced them and have gone on to get BFPs.  You'll even find comments in some of the 2WW diaries.  Hope you're doing ok.  I know it's so hard with the long wait.


----------



## Frankie B

Sorry just a quickie really bad at posting but always read

CK78 I'm so sorry hun, thinking of you  

everyone else who's on 2ww        

Edna Hope your journey was better today hun  

Ready 4 is it still snowing?

Just starting 2ww but too be honest KI don't think I've been successful thins month, I'm afraid I'm back to that negative frame of mind back when I was trying in vain.  Ho Hum if one more person asks me if I want anymore! Oh and the it will be easy next time round   They have no flippin idea      Sorry  

xxxx


----------



## Edna

Clare,



So sorry to hear that the little one didn't make it. I know how you feel as we had a vanishing twin with Evelyn. Its very sad. Your other little beanie sounds like its doing well and it is a comfort.

Big hugs from me.


Edna


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Ready4*, Maarias right I wasn't intending to be sarcastic. I love Paris (and have been lucky enough to have made several trips there) but theres a big strike on the railway in France at the moment making commuting and working in the city hell:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/7106764.stm
Glad Evans doing OK and the rash was nothing serious. I find Evelyn comes out in a rash after all her viruses I asked my doc about it and he said it wasn't uncommon. As for snow wow! We had some over here last weekend and now everyone is predicting a hard winter. Not much fun...can I hibernate?

*Frankie*, another bad journey home tonight. London is so busy at the moment I guess its the run up to Christmas and so I've just got to accept it. Sending you lots of  for your tww. Its hell this ttc mularkey isn't it and so hard to be positive.

*QueenVic*, I had bad AF pains before I got my BFP with Evelyn. Its not uncommon everything is stretching out and the docs reckoned I also had some scar tissue from all the ISCI stuff. How long till you can test?

*Karin*, ...but then again nausea could be a positive symptom and some ladies are unlucky enough to have it 24/7. Fingers crossed for you.

Right I've got a girls night out with Pizza and wine so I'll leave this here,

lol

Edna

/links


----------



## Maarias

Clare - so sorry to hear about your little twin, what a sad time for you all  . It sounds like your other little beanie is doing well though, which must be a comfort.

QueenVic - the 2ww is always such a struggle, your symptoms (especially the boobs) sound very encouraging. I never had sore boobs from cyclogest...horrible stuff! Sending you lots of    . I did have lots of AF type twinges both before and after my bfp, and also some bleeding, so this also sounds like a good sign to me.

Frankie - keeping everything crossed for you.    I hate all those comments about when we're having another one    - everyone just seems to think it'll be soooo easy the second time round...aaargh, makes you want to scream doesn't it. Just yesterday I was having that conversation with one of my mum friends - who was telling they'd just started trying - I don't think it would ever occur to her that it wouldn't be as easy second time round - life just seems such breeze for some people. can't relate personally, took us nearly three years first time round  , and only then after tx!


----------



## Maarias

Sorry forgot to add my news  

AF started today (wooohoo!!) so am booked in for downreg scan on monday morning. If all is well with scan and bloods, I am due to have a hysteroscopy on Tuesday. Haven't had one of those before - any tips??


----------



## becca

hey vicky-hey hun...I'm still getting strong AF pains everyday..but like Edna said it could be scare tissue.

Claire hunnie I'm so sorry on the outcome of your scan......but on a positive note your other beanie sounds good.

r4f- wahoooo send us some snow..i just love snow. hope ds  is better and not to itchy

maarias good luck for Monday


Edna hope you have a nice night out with your friends

Karin hope your ok hunnie and its a positive thing and not a bug

anyone else i hope your all well.

I'm still ok still having AF pains but trying to take thins slowly.

xxxxx


----------



## KW33

Morning all,

*Clare* Sorry to hear about the results of your scan. You must be feeling very torn at the moment.  I'm glad to hear that your other little one is doing well.

*Maarias* Glad that AF turned up for you... good luck for Monday.

*Queen Vic* Although I didn't go through EC I also had AF pains towarsd the end of the 2ww... so much that I was totally convinced that it hadn't worked. So try to stay positive not easy I know.   

*Edna* Hope you had a good time on your girls night out!!!

*Ready4* Hope the snow has stopped for you.

*Frankie* People really have no idea do they?!!?!?  Sorry you feel so negative this month... sending you lots of   for your 2ww.

*Becca* Just take things easy... nothing is more important that you right now!!

I can only assume this is a bug... Emma has been sick and last night I had severe stomach pains and was violently sick myself. Took myself off to bed at 8pm last night... something that I NEVER do.Feeeling nauseous again today. Going to the doctors today as Emma has a very red eye so might mention it to them. Feeling pretty sorry for myself.

hugs for all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Had a lovely night out chatting and sipping wine, so good we're planning another very soon.

*Karin*, poor you hope you get better soon.

*Becca*, glad to hear you are doing OK. Taking things slowly is a good plan,

*Maarias*, yeah great that you can get started, very exciting.

Hi to everyone else speak to you soon.

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Frankie, know how you feel as it's so hard to stay positive.  I'm the same way and tend to think negatively (think it's a defence mechanism).  Try and not give up though as you never know.  It could be your month..no reason to think otherwise.  It's the worst when people ask when you're having another.

Edna, funny how being over here, i have no idea what's going on on the other wide of the world.  Can see why you wouldn't want to be in Paris for the communting reasons.  Thansk for the article.  Guess the rashes are just their little bodies reacting for foreign things.  We have the cream to help him, but we barely needed to apply it today as it's all gone.  I'm with you and would love to hibernate during the winter.  How was your girls night out?

Maarias, yah great news on AF (only time we want it!).  Bet you're anxious to get started.  Haven't had a hysteroscopy so can't tell you what it was like, but wishing you lots of luck for it on Tuesday.

becca, you can have all our snow!   It's pretty from when inside, but I hate the cold and the challenges it puts on driving.  Oh well...no avoiding snow and winter when you have a little one.  I'm sure the AF pains are a good sign as things are changing in your body.  

karin, yes the snow stopped thank goodness but we do have some on the ground.  So sorry Emma and yourself are feeling so lousy..and still feeling nauseous.  It's extra hard when you have a little one to take care of.  Hope you feel better real soon.

Evan's getting difficult.  He's usually such a sweet little boy (and very mommy attached) but he's also very stubborn and thinks he rules.  It's so frustrating since the past few days have been a struggle trying to get him ready for daycare.  He loves brushing his teeth because he likes the taste of the toothpaste but he refuses to hand over the tooth brush for dh or me to do the real brushing. And he'll only brush in front of the tv (even if we tell him we're turning it off if he doesn't let us help).  Then it was such a chore to get his boots on.  Feels like everything he contradicts just so he can rule.  Ho hum...there's my complaining for the day. He's sooo determined to be independent...but generally is very good


----------



## Minkey

Hello,

Sorry I am such a rubbish poster on here these days, I have been so busy moving house I don't know where the time goes.  We are living at my parents at the moment as we could not tie up the sale of our house & buying a new one, but we hope to be in the new one in January.

Had my 20 week scan this week which was all fine.

Love & hugs to you all,

Minkey xx


----------



## ready4Family

Great to hear from you Minkey.  That's exciting that you've bought a new house.  Lots of exciting change for you. Glad all went well on your scan.  Has the morning sickness passed for you now? Hope so as I know you had it pretty bad.


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Heya Girls, How we all doing? Sorry havent been on for a while Been worrying about these AF feelings  they seem to be more intense today and Ive got that pulling feeling type thing down below with it also belly ache.  So not looking good. (.)(.) still fuller but probley AF related nips feel abit sore TMI sorry, apart from that no sicky feelings no frequent peeing, its frustrting I cant remember the symptoms from my first tx  I remember getting af pains but dont remember them being this bad.

Anyway.....

becca ~ hows you hun? not long to your scan 

CK78 ~ Sorry to hear your news hun  huggs to you.

Thanks girls for all your support regarding my AF pains, it realy does help  but just so convinced that its on its way.

Sorry I'm not realy good at posting  will try and catch up with you all 

Take care xxxx


----------



## GAIL M

Good luck Queen Vic,

I also had severe AF pains that were so bad I didn't even take my sample to the hossie - just stuck it in a jiffy bag and posted it even although hossie only about 20 mins away. Wasn't even going to phone for the results as I was convinced it hadn't worked, but DH phoned for me.

Wishing you the very best of luck  

Luv
Gailx


----------



## becca

hey Vic...don't give up...I'm still having AF pains and a dragging/ pulling feeling too....I'm starting to think its adhesions as i have had so many ops in the past.

I'm not weeing any more than i should.....its still very early

keep that chin up.

xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi everyone,

QueenVic, don't give up hun as those pains really can be a sign.  The 2Ww is such torturous and we worry if we feel stuff and we worry if we don't.  Try and not think about what you're not feeling since not everyone gets morning sickness, etc etc.  I do hope you get good news soon.  Sending positive vibes your way.   

Had a nice day with dh and EVan today at a craft show.  Dh wasn't thrilled with going but I told him there were lots of samples.  He was teasing me since we were going up and down the aisles for a few hours and not one sample.  But then we did get to the food aisles so he was happy (we just started at the wrong end).   

Getting nervous for Monday's biopsy (I'm such a chicken when it comes to pain).  They told me to take 2 advil beforehand and to have someone to drive me home (which I can't do).  Didn't have either of those instructions when I had a biopsy at my last clinic so maybe they need to take a bigger sample for this specific test?  

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Maarias

Ready4 - lots of luck for your biopsy tomorrow!    

Queen Vic - more     for you too, really hoping that those twinges are a good sign!  

I'm in for my downreg. scan tomorrow morning. I've been a bit all over the place with my nasal spray the last few days...I have to take it three times a day, and the 11pm one I'm so knackered, or either asleep at, so when the alarm wakes me up - I'm never quite sure afterwards whether I remembered to spray in both nostrils/breathe in properly etc etc  - I'm sure it's the effect of the drugs!  
Fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## becca

r4f- good luck with the biopsy tomorrow

maarias- hormones ahy...i was like a zombie on the sniffing good luck on your scan

Vic how's you doing hun ?
xx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hi Girls,

Thanks so much for your support  realy appreciate it, Well 2 days to go and realy petrified, Still getting AF signs, I'm realy pre - menstral so I know its coming! just wish it would come out (well I dont) but if its there please just get on with it, its been like quite strong for about 4 days now, is it stuck or something? the amount of times I keep dashing to the loo to check!!, a few times I have felt a trickle but its the pesseries! hehe.  Still no sign of brown/blood yet though, do most people get AF before test date? 

anyway I must dash get maizey ready for bed.

Out allday tomorrow so next time I post hopefully I'll have news ~ fingers crossed ....

LOve to everyone and thx again girls xxxx


----------



## becca

got everything crossed hunnie xxxx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope everyone has had a good weekend.

*Ready4*, I'm told that 2 something is not an easy age to manage. I'm sure Evan's just being a normal boy and pushing those boundaries. Glad you had a good day at the craft fair. Fingers crossed for your biopsy tomorrow. Hope it doesn't hurt.

*Minkey*, fantastic that your scan went well. Hope you are not feeling sick still. I imagine you must be looking forward to completing on your new home. Family is great but living with them can be stressful.

*QueenVic*, I've got everything crossed for you. The end of the tww is torture. I know many girls who were convinced that the witch was about to arrive but who got a BFP. Hoping that you are another one.

*Maarias*, I have a diary in a notebook so I can tick off what I've taken when. Otherwise I'd never remember. Hope all that sniffing is successful and you have a good scan tomorrow.

*Becca*, hope you are doing OK. Any other symptoms?

Well 2 days to go until I start with the injections...seems really surreal to be starting finally.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Maarias, good luck with your scan tomorrow.  Can imagine it's prety awful having to set your alarm to take the last nasal spray. You're probably in such a deep sleep by then.  Thanks for the wishes.

becca, thanks for the good luck.  

QueenVic, I do feel for you, just for not knowing.  I think each day gets exponentially harder.  I'll be crossing my fingers and toes for you for Tuesday..and sending you positive vibes all the way from Canada.

Edna, yeah, the 2s can be a tough age, and not sure if boys tests those boundaries even more or if it's Evan's strong willed personality.  Either way, he sure thinks he's the boss.  That's so exciting that you're starting injections (well, not the pain of course, but the fact that yo're on your way).  Are the injections downregging?  I'm excited for you and am rooting you along.

As mentioned, am pretty nervous for tomorrow's biopsy.  Got angry at dh for not asking if I wanted him there.  Really makes me feel like I'm going through this alone. He realized that it was insensitive for him not to ask (not that he's coming, but i would have liked him to ask if I wanted him there)

Hope everyond had a great weekend.


----------



## KW33

Hello everyone,

*Ready4* Hope everything goes okay for you today... thinking of you. xxx

*Edna* As you have been waiting such a long time the fact that it will all start in 2 days time must be a little unbelieveable. Must have seemed like forever whilst waiting and now it is almost here... we'll all be here sending you 

*Queen Vic* 2ww is a nightmare... driving yourself crazy with what you are feeling and if AF is on it's way. Hope you have a nice - distracting - day today and got everything crossed for test dat. 

*Minkey * Glad your scan went well. Hope the house buying goes well.

*Maarias* Sending you  for your scan this morning.

*Becca* How are you feeling? Are you managing to rest a little?

Okay, so I'm cd26. Have still got this tummy thing.. with quite severe diaorrhea (sp?). But alos have had nausea all weekend  Bit confused as I'm really not sure if the nausea is to do with the stomach thing or if it is a good sign or what!?!?   I swing from thinking this is just how I felt with Emma (like death!! ) or that I just want it so much I'm just convincing myself   Argh.... I hate 2ww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Take care all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Frankie B

Hello everyone,

Ready 4 I hope it went ok today hun?

Edna Yay 2 days!!!!  

Qeen Vic, Karin anyone on 2ww    

Minkey Glad the scan went well!

Maarias Good luck for tomorrow  

Everything ok here cd 21 been feeling really drained just lately on Sunday I had two naps during the day and went to bed at 9.00 till 7.00 today, thought I would wake up feeling fresh as a daisy but didn't and couldn't keep my eyes open when beth had her nap.  Think I'm going to have to go to doc's if I don't improve  

Any how's take care all!

xx


----------



## ready4Family

Frankie and Karin, Wow girls, seems like something is going around over here....OR maybe it's some good news for both of you?  I'll vote the latter.  Hope you both feel better soon...but am hoping your sickness/tiredness is for a good reason.

QueenVic, good luck to you tomorrow.       I'm thinking of you.

The biopsy went ok today.  Hurt when he did it, but it was pretty quick.  So now it's just wait wait wait...tick tick tick.  I did ask the doctor today if the results show issues, if we could start treatment sooner than waiting for our booked followup in Feb.  He said to give them a call early Jan and he can see me sooner.  The doctor was in such a rush though that I didn't get a chance to remind him that dh is having his dna fragmentation test re-done mid Jan (since when i asked the receptionist the same question, she said she could not move it up because of dh's test day). I'll give them a call anyways and see what they say (and only matters if there are issues). This doctor isn't putting me on the pill in the meantime so have no idea what AF is going to do after the one that will come soon (from stopping all the meds) as it's out of whack because of my pcos.  It either doesn't come at all or every other week.

Hello also to Edna, becca, CK, Maarias, skiwizard and Minkey


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Ready4*, I'm sure Evans just being a normal boy. Good life skill having a strong will but it does make him hard to manage. Glad the biopsy went OK, your doc is obviously very experienced in them. Sorry about all the waiting but Jan is almost here now.

*Frankie* and *Karin*, I'm with Ready4 and thinking that your symptoms may be early signs. I've got everything crossed for you both.

Hi to everyone else. I've been busy baking for Christmas so the house smells of mince pies. Starting to get a little bit excited about it now. Thinking of all the little traditions and fun things which we've got planned.

Also less than 24 hours till my first jab for down regging so I'll have started by the next time I write.

My timer is beeping at me so I'd better leave this here or my next batch of mince pies will burn.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## KW33

Hello,

*Ready4* Glad the biopsy went okay... that's another step taken. Hopefully all will work out and you wont have too much longer to wait. 

*Edna*Baking for Christmas... I bet you house smelt gorgeous!!! Good luck with your first jab!!!

*Queen Vic* Everything crossed   

*Frankie B* You sound like me... I could sleep for England at the moment. Having a good 10 hours at night and napping in the day too. I know this could be a sign... but still so yucky with this bug that I just think my body is recovering.

I do now have a digusting taste in my mouth too, which nothing seems to shift!!! But have convinced myself that I want it so much that I am willing these things to happen   CD 28 and losing my marbles!!! 

Hugs for all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## becca

ohhhhhhhhhhhh karin..looking good then !

hey vic.....hope everything is ok for you today.
r4f-glad all went well for you..andother hurdle is done for you.
edna-hey good luck with the down regging xx
frankie-how you feeling hunnie.

im going crazy now waiting for my scan which is a week thursday....the pains have now stopped...but im worried now because my boobies have stopped hurting..they where throbbing all last week and yesterday there was nothing........

hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, your house must smell great.  I personally don't celebrate Christmas but must say it's a really nice time of the year.  Good luck with your injection.  Do you do it yourself or get dh to help?

Karin, thanks for your words.  Are you feeling any better?  Do hope all these things you're experiencing are signs.

becca, glad the pains have eased up for you.  Pregnancy is such an ongoing growing process that some times you'll feel stuff and some tiems you won't.  You could always do a hpt again to put your mind at ease with the change in what you're feeling.  Don't blame you for having a hard time for the wait.  Any guess if you're having one or two?

QueenVic, I'm thinking of you today and hope you get good news.


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hiya, JUst a quicky to say I got a   at 2.30am this morning!! cant believe it!! I know its early days but Im just on    Still getting AF pains but have eased slightly...

have to rush to the drs now as think I have a urine infection  so I'll catch up with you all later 

Thanks for your support girls!!

Take care xxx


----------



## KW33

*Queen Vic* Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        I'm so happy for you... here's to a happy healthy 8 months!!!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Queen Vic, oh my gosh..just saw your news!  I'm so happy for you    .  The 2WW can be such a cruel trick. Shows you those really weren't AF pains after all.  Great news!


----------



## GAIL M

Huge congrats to Queen Vic,     ,  


Luv to all mummies and bubbs,

Gailx


----------



## becca

go girl go   

how did you get on at the dr
xxx


----------



## CK78

Wow fantastic news queen vic - hope the doc sorted you out.

Congratulations

CK


----------



## Maarias

Queen Vic - sooo  happy to read your news hunny!!    


My news:
Hysto was fine today, am now on stimming drugs...

Start jabbing tonight after Kam is asleep  

Supposed to be having a litre of milk and 2 litres of water a day   - sending dh out for some fresh supplies shortly!  

Hope all is well with everyone, will try and catch up on any news I've missed!


----------



## Edna

*Queen Vic*,

BFP Thats fantastic news   . I'm so happy for you...and that those stomach pains weren't AF coming.

Hope all went well with the docs and that you can knock that urine infection on the head.

Take care.

lol

Edna


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Karin*, hoping you get your BFP next...you're getting there on this cycle, when are you planning to test.

*Maarias*, my first d/r jab tonight too. Hope yours goes OK. OMG I can't believe that you have to drink all that, but if it helps to protect you from OHSS thats got to be good.

*Ready4*, are you doing OK? Not sore from the biopsy I hope. I usually do the injections but DH holds my hand and double checks dose etc.

*Becca*, I think Ready4's advice is really good. Early pregnancy can be so worrying particularly as we have to struggle so hard to get that BFP in the first place. Big hugs from me.

First jab went OK tonight but I hit a small blood vessel so managed to produce quite a lot of blood fairly dramatic. So well and truly on the road.

Right I'll leave this here lots to sort out for tomorrow.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Maarias and Edna, good luck to both of you with the injections.  

Maarias, glad the hysto procedure went well.  Guess all the milk is for the protein for good egg quality?

Edna, I'm feeling fine after the biopsy. Thanks for asking.  That's so sweet of dh to hold your hand and be there.


----------



## KW33

Will post personals later. NO AF but tested this morning    .  Not sure quite how I feel.

Karin

xxx


----------



## becca

oh karin im so sorry hunnie.......post when your ready xx


----------



## CK78

Morning karin

   

Take it easy and give your girl a big squeeze - come back when you are ready.

CK


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, I am so sorry hun.  Was hoping you were having signs  .  Sending you big hugs    I know it's so upsetting.  Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## Frankie B

Karin, I'm sorry mate!  I was certain it was a sign.

hello everyone hope you are all ok?

queen vic yay!! congrats hun!!!!

As for me starting to get strong AF signs so unsure about this month   oh hum, oh well at least I can eat the scrummy shellfish when I go to padstow in a few weeks 

xxxx


----------



## Edna

*Karin*,

Just read your news. So sorry that you got a BFN I was really hoping all those symptoms meant something.

Big hugs .

Edna


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Sorry wacked tonight so no personals.

Jabs going OK so far but was wondering when was the earliest that you had any side effects? Today I've had hot flushes and nausea and this was only after 1 dose...! I think I'm hypersensitive this time after last attempts dismal failure to d/r and looking for confirmation that somethings happening.

At this rate I'm going to be going   by the end of this.


Edna


----------



## becca

edna..poor you hunnie...i'd say as soon as you do your 1st its in your system..i know in may i had a upset belly after my first jab..

weird what it does to you.

xx


----------



## Maarias

Karin - so sorry to read your news       big hugs 

Edna - I had a very upset tummy when started on the spray this time...and then a horrible bunged up/wooly head feeling - the spray is definitely a lot worse for side effects than the jabs (which I took last time round).

Am on day 2 of stimming jabs - a slightly higher dose than last time - and am feeling quite nauseous already


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hiya Girls,

Karin ~ realy sorry to hear your news, big huggs to you xxxx

Edna ~ Glad jabs are going ok!! Hope the side effects gets better for you,  Dont think I had much side effects from the jabbing, the sniffing I had hot flushes, are you sniffing still?

Becca ~ hows you doing?? not long till your scan!! 

To everyone else Thankyou so much for your messages!! realy nice of you all   Well I went to the Dr's today and all is clear with the water infection he did it there and then which was good! but I have to do another sample in the morning, I did tell him I'm pg and its very early, and he said they dont like to give antibiotics in early pg'y which is understandable! but I'm wondering what they will do if it is a infection  anyone know here?  Tonight I had it awful it realy burns and stings, when I acctually pass the wee its a relief, then 2mins later I get this horrible feeling again like needing to go again but I dont, and I want to take off my knicks and trousers!! lol 

Anyway apart from that still getting the odd AF pain sometimes it wakes me in the night! quite intense and realy does feel like AF is coming! but during the day its very mild   my (.)(.) are realy firm!! esp when I wake up! wont need to ware a bra soon! Still farely bloated, comes and goes realy, been feeling nauseated!! and my appetite is all over the place! getting bad acidy tummy type thing  keep waking up in the night realy hungry and waking up realy hungry but feeling sick at the same time, dont think ive had this before 

Last of all I've got my scan booked!! thur 13th dec!! glad its not a friday!! so fingers crossed everythings ok.... its just nevereding anxiousness isnt it.  I hope this wee thing hasnt effected the pregnancy   My nurse explained a few things to me about the AF pains as I'm worried about them, she said that when your overies are tying to heal and then a pregnancy setts in it may cause these AF pains, and aches etc, she said not to worry and to take paracetamol to ease the pain, so its reasureing to know   

One last thing I only did one pg test!! but I've orderd more!! just hope it doesnt turn into a BFN 

Sorry to rant on....

Well hope everyone else is ok? Will pop back soon!

Love & huggs Vick xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Karin, hope you're doing ok.

Frankie, don't give up yet as you never know.  When do you test?

Edna, poor you with getting side affects so quickly.  Sounds like your body really wasn't expecting the extra dose of hormones.  Hope it calms down for you and the jabbing is going well (as well as can be).

Maarias, so sorry for your side affects too.  With all that we have to go through, we shouldn't have to suffer extra amounts. 

QueenVic, that's awful that you're in so much pain and yet you may not be able to take antibiotics for it.  There must be something they can do.  Glad you got reassurance with the AF type pains.  The nurses's explanation makes sense.  Roll on Dec 13th.  I laughed at your Friday comment as I'm superstitious too (although Evan's transfer was done on a Friday the 13th!)

AF came today. How strange it is getting it after going on all the meds wihtout the 2WW.  Kind of depressing but I know the test is worthwhile.

For the past couple days I've had an awful sore throat (never had it this bad).  Thought it was a precurser to a cold, but the cold isn't coming out and the pain is getting worse. Really hurts to swallow and talk so don't know what's going on.  Anyone had this?  Felt bad this moring that I could barely say 2 words to Evan.


----------



## leanne marie

Hi everyone.

Ready4: sorry to hear your not feeling very well. i have just got over a bad sore throat that turned in to a bad cough, but i didnt get a cold atall, it was very strange, i hope your feeling better soon!xx

I hope everyone else is doing ok!!!!

I have just poped on to let you all know that we had our 12week scan yesterday and all is fine with the baby, it was jumping about all over the place, it was so nice to see and i cant wait until my 20week scan so i can see it again, think we are going to find out the sex at our next scan because bethany is convinced that its a boy so we thought it would be wise to find out incase it is a girl so we can get her used to it, although i am sure she will love it no matter what!

Anyway, take care everyone and i am always thinking of you all!xx

leannexxx


----------



## ready4Family

leanne, wonderful to hear from you and to hear that all is well.  The scan must have been amazing. Can't believe you're 12 weeks already.  That's interesting what you say about Bethany as it must be hard to explain that there's a baby growing in your stomach. Sounds like she's very excited which is great.


----------



## becca

hey vicky.............. i had 2 water infections whilst stimming.........just drink loads of water you should beable to flush it out.

leaane..wow 12 already thats amazing..good luck.

r4f-hope your throat is better soon.

edna-how you feeling .

took ds off to childminders today and felt soooooooooo sick dont know if its preggie related or a slight bug as was on the loo alot last night(sorry)... she gave me some sick bands..wow they eased it loads within a hr.

xx


----------



## ready4Family

becca, hope the sick feeling goes away soon for you.  If it is morning sickness, it always seems sooo unfair as we all go through enough as it is to get pregnant that we shouldn't have to suffer once pregnant.  Glad the sick bands help at least.


----------



## Frankie B

Hiya everyone hope you are all ok?  Well   is on her way started spotting yesterday sorry tmi not even due until Wed which has confirmed my fear that endo is bk started having dark spotting sometimes a week before my period was due when endo was bad  

I know I expected not to be but it didn't stop myself convincing myself I might be, even had a dream I was the other night.

Vicky hope the water infection is improving 

Becca hows the sickness?

Edna and Ready 4 how are you both?

Karin you ok hun?

got to go dh has just come bk from chippy!

xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Frankie, so sorry to hear that AF showed itself.  And cruel that it came early too.  Hope it's not the same endometresis issues.  Sending you big hugs and may next month have different results.


----------



## becca

ohh frankie poor you..i really hope it isnt endo for you.

im still feeling very queasy......got my scan on thursday....it seems so far away.

bought our xmas tree yesterday which we have re potted and its sitting in the garden at the mo....as it didnt look big at garden centre...but now its here thinks it will take half of our living room....  got to move furniture around to get it in.....ohhhpppppsssssssssss !

hope everyone is well xx


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

Ready - Hi hun. Howz things? Glad to hear the biopsy went ok, albeit a bit painful. What's next? AF has arrived, so what now? Keep me posted. 

Edna - Hi hun. Great to read that stimming has begun for you now. Its taken its time, and now its full steam ahead. Good luck with the txing. 

QueenVic -   - Another wonderful   to the add to the H4AM Thread. You must be       

Becca - Sickness is a very good sign at this early stage.  Hang in there hun, not long to go now. Roll on Thursday for your first scan.    

Karin - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Its devastating when it happens.  I only hope you can recover quickly from the sadness and can try again soon. It helps to make plans for another attempt as soon as you feel up to it. 

Leanne -  for getting to 12 weeks!  It can be a daunting time the first few months cant it, but you did it.  And its lovely to read that bubs is active and doing brilliantly. 

Frankie B - Lets hope its not AF on her way.  Fingers crossed for you. 

Maarias - Hope the stimming is going ok.  Hope the nausea has eased off a bit? 

Quick update from me. I had my 20 week scan last week which was amazing.  I saw them both so clearly.  Saw their little faces, spines, kidneys, bladders, feet, hands, two separate placentas..... everything.... apart from their 'little bits' so still dont know what I'm having.  Never mind, I dont really want to know.... (or do I?)   Would be nice to be able to buy blues and/or pinks, instead of white all the time, but I have a feeling they are two boys and I dont want to feel disappointed that there isnt ever going to be a little girl, so I want to wait until I see them both and I will love them instantly whatever sex they are, and I wont be feeling disappointed in any way whatsoever when I'm looking down at their beautiful little faces and they look up and see there Mum for the first time!!      

I'm getting lots and lots of movement now, more from Bubs B than Bubs A but they are both the same size and spot on for their weeks. 

That's it from me. Take care everyone. 

Trish


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Hi there everyone,
Sorry that I went AWOL again, been getting things straight here

Queen Vic- congratualtions on your 

Karin- I'm so sorry to hear it was a   really hoped it would be positive for you.

Edna- hope the side effects don't get any worse for you.

Not much news here, I've held off going to the GP for a bit well till new yr, new yr new start or something like that lol, really don't think they will help and talking to DH he wasn't quite ready to be reffered back yet would like to carry on trying ourselves 1st so thats our desision for now which I have to say wasn't sure how I felt about it but then decided to go back to taking my BBT so that I do feel like I'm doing something to help us.  AF arrived Fri night so just on day 2 of it, but going on my charts from before Isabel I'm not due to ovulate till new yr!! that seems to far away!


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Sorry I've been AWOL. Very busy weekend and I'm absolutely knackered. Still stomachs settled a bit. Injections are going OK.

*I.W.L.G.B*, hi there, sounds like you have a plan. I know I feel better if I know what I'm going to do. Hopefully you can now enjoy Christmas and New Year knowing that you have something for next year.

*Trish*, so pleased that your 20 week scan went well and you must be enjoying feeling them move its such an exciting time. Yes we are back on the treadmill again feels good to be moving forward again.

*Becca*, feeling queasy is a good sign morning sickness is a sign of a successful pregnancy so I'm sure all will be well. As for the tree thats a mistake I'd make too. Hope you have been able to fit it into your living room.

*Ready4*, hope you are doing OK and have had a good weekend.

*Frankie*, so sorry you got a BFN this month its so disappointing when the witch arrives isn't it? Even if we don't think its likely we still hope. Big hugs .

*Leanne*, how wonderful to hear from you and fantastic that your scan went so well and that bubs is doing just fine.

*QueenVic*, sorry to hear that you are still suffering with that infection. Drink lots of Cranberry juice. I hate the stuff but it can really help. Sorry to hear you're suffering with early pregnancy as well its not easy.

*Maarias*, all these hormones play hell with the body don't they? Really hope that you are feeling better now. Whens your next scan?

Right have to go and get ready for tomorrow, catch up with you all soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## KW33

Morning everyone

Sorry for disappearing. Needed some time to get my head around last week. I'm okay and it wasn't so much the BFN, although this was sad. It was all the emotion that going through the TTC cycles brings. I just hadn't prepared myself for it as much as I had though. So we will try again this month and see. Does anyone have any idea how long to try "naturally" before going back for some help?

*Frankie* So sorry about your BFN, , it's so hard this TTC isn't it?

*Clare*Glad you have worked out a plan for you... and you now feel like you are doing something positive.

*QueenVic*Poor you, infection and early pregnancy... you must feel so drained. 

*Trish* Great to hear that scan went well. It is hard to know if you want to know or not!!!  But as you say whatever precious bundles you have you will adore them immediately... so exciting.

*Ready4* Hope you're throat is feeling better.

*Becca* Hope the sickness is not too bad. I was told those bands are brilliant althought they never made any difference with me. 

*Maarias* Really hope you are feeling a little better now... hormaones have a lot to answer for 

Hi to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin- no idea how long to give natural before going for help again, think that is one thing that is putting me off going back so when DH said not ready I didn't argue.  I know it was at least a yr for 1st one but with me now I have proven fertility problems where were only found when I went about having number 1, so not sure how long this time.


----------



## KW33

*Clare* That's what I was thinking... now I have proven "issues" surely I don't have to wait 1-2 years as before?

xxx


----------



## cathy fox

Hi Ladies

I hope you dont mind me joining the thread.  I feel really stressed at the momoent.  I have a little boy Harrison who is nearly 1 and I have started ivf again.  I have felt really chilled out and tried to do the same as last time, had acupuncture and my two embryos went back in on Saturday. Last time I rested for three days and then got back to normal but this time obviousy its not so easy!  Rested on Saturday but then yesterday Harrison was poorly so we had a quite stressful day and ended up at the emergency doctors.  All was well but now this morning I feel really worried that the treatment wont work and that because Im lifting all the time there is no hope.  Am I being completely neurotic or does anyone else feel like this?  I know realistically with having another child you cant just relax and I feel guilty for even thinking it but I feel so stressed with it.  Sorry for the rant!!!

Wishing everyone lots of luck 

Take care

Love Cathy xxx


----------



## Amee

hi Clare and karin 
just a quickie. I went 2 c the gp few weeks ago when af went funny.now got cons appt in jan.I would suggest go and c ure doc and get referred as u don't know how long it will take 2 c cons.
good luck
ax


----------



## *Bev*

Hi, sorry i'm a 'reader' here, I  hope to ttc no.2 sometime soon!  Clare/ Karin I ditto Amee's comments, see your docs and see what they say!  My doc is insisting that I go through exactly the same procedure as last time even though they have notes from my gynae (this year) saying i'll never conceieve naturally!!  There is no rhyme or reason to these referall processes!

Bev xx


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Cathy 

Try not to worry about it too much hun. I had 3 embryos transferred and had to look after my very active (now) 2 year old on my 2ww. I was running around after him all day and everyday and lifting and carrying him upstairs and in and out of the car and pushchair etc, and I did get stressed out with him on occasions and yet I managed to get a   and I'm now pregnant with twins  (which was triplets up until week 6 when I lost one  ), so all 3 implanted during my very energetic, stressful 2ww, so I'm sure you looking after your son as you would normally will have little effect, but try and stay as calm as possible for the duration of your 2ww and rest as often as you can when you get the chance. 

It's not easy looking after another child at the same time, but it worked for me, and so there's no reason why it shouldnt work for you too (and I'm a single parent so I have one pair of hands less than you do). 

Good luck hun. 

Trish


----------



## ready4Family

Morning everyone, 

becca, only a few days until your scan.  It must feel like torture having to go through another "2ww".  Sounds like you have a lovely christmas tree..nice and large.  

Trish, the 20 week scan sounds absolutely amazing.  Must make it feel so real?  Can understand why you're holding off knowing their sexes.  When you're holding them and they're real, it completely won't matter.  I'm so happy to hear things are going well.  As for us, we're just waiting...waiting to get the test results of the biopsy.  If ok, then "I'm" ready to move forward with ivf.  If not ok, then the dr needs to treat me first.  We're also waiting on dh as he's taking high dose vitamins for his dna fragmentation issue.  He has another dna fragmentation test booked Jan 15th.  Our follow up is Feb 1st and if dh is ok, then he's ready to move forward with ivf.  Hopefully we'll both be ready so we can move ahead.  Btw..how was your son's birthday party?  Bet it was a momentous occasion for you.  I get so teary eyed at Evan's birthdays and milestones.

Clare, sorry that you and dh have different opinions about trying.  Sending you positive thoughts so it happens naturally for you. It's good you're taking control.

Edna, glad that the side affects from d/r have lessened.  When do you return to the clinic?

Karin, it's really upsetting when it's something so importnant and a cycle doesn't work.  Hope you're doing ok and glad you're moving ahead and trying again.  Like Clare said, if you know you have fertility issues, then would think you could return to the dr whenever you're ready.

Cathy, it's always great to have more women join us.  So sorry that your ds was so sick on the weekend.  Must have been really scary if at emergency.  Glad he's ok.  I'm always paranoid and don't do anything for the first few days.  But in reality, if it's going to take, it's going to take.  After all, women that get pregnant naturally do not lie in bed for a week. They go on completely normal in their lives and often push themselves as they have no idea they're pregnant.  And it's definitely harder the second time around, but people do go on looking after their little ones and have a healthy pregnancy.  So easy to say, but try and not worry about it.  

Hope everyone had a great weekend.  I ended up ordering one of Zita West's books since lots of women talk highly of it over here.  Not sure I'd take any extra suppliments without the dr's advice, but I'm interested in what to eat and what to avoid...and any other advice.  Anyone over here have her book and find it helpful?


----------



## becca

R4F- hi ya hunnie, i followed the zita west book but only for the 2ww.....was total bed rest for 4 days ........i found her book very understanding on peoples fears and gives alot of support.

yes cant believe i find out thursday....very scared now.
xx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Becca*, try to stay calm I'm sure everything is OK.

*Ready4*, I'm back at the clinic on 20th December...so am going to be d/r for quite a long time. My clinic closes over Christmas so they have been fitting patients in. Oh well, I hope it won't make any difference. At least its a FET cycle so I don't have to get those ovaries working again after turning them off. I think Zita West has some good tips which can only help you get your next BFP.

*Amee* / *Bev*, hopefully it won't be too long before you can start ttc no2 in earnest. Do feel free to join us when you're ready. New members always welcome here.

*Trish*, hope all is well with you.

*Cathy*, fingers crossed for you on the tww, hoping your embies are snuggling in well. As for lifting I don't think it will have made any difference. People with "normal" fertility do it all the time before they even know they are pregnant and as the others have said it shouldn't compromise your cycle.

*Karin*, poor you. I think the emotional side is so much harder than the physical (and thats tough enough). Hope this month brings you a much happier result. As for how long you ttc before getting back on the medical treadmill I think it really depends on your fertility issues. We went straight back to our clinic but then we have severe male factor issues and so little chance of succeeding naturally. Every couple is different though and only you can decide when its right for you.

Well the horrible Burselin jabs are going reasonably well. I'm still getting some side effects but its mostly better. I say mostly I seem to get hot flushes at the worst times. Tonight on a packed underground train I had sweat rolling down my back, lovely. Still it shows that the jabs are working.

Evelyn is being uber cute. Tonight I was treated to a small girl singing "row row" to herself as she went to sleep...

Right better leave this here.

Catch up with you soon.

Edna


----------



## Amee

thx for the welcome Edna....as some people, I have been reading but not actually joined in....pc is on top floor which is a building site, so try and use DHs laptop when back from work....my last 2 afs have been been inconsistent with lots of brown bitty bits (sorry tmi)  about week before af turns up...not sure what it is but it hurts, hence seeing cons in Dec....do hope can get bfp soon...took so long last time we were booked in for ICSI but then got natural bfp....as not working now, not stressed so hope that helps!  still get upset with bfns though......hi to everyone else too, hope to get to know some of  u...as the support is great!  sorry for me post, think the vodka has got to me!!  

Ax


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

becca, thanks for the note about the zita west book.  I always stay in bed for 5 days so guess I was following her stuff and didn't even know it.  Sounds like it's good for different kind of advice.  Two more days for you.  Even I'm getting excited.  

Edna, that sucks when clinics close for Christmas isn't it?  Our new one does as well (not that it matters to us)  Wonder what happens if you're ready for EC or ET then?  Your timing looks fine for their closure.  How many frosties do you have waiting?  FET is so much easier on you than a fresh cycle.  Dec 20th will come faster than you know.  Let's hope the Zita West book helps (and if nothing more, I''m sure it gives healthy lifestyle tips).  Poor you...figures the hot flashes would come at the worst time.  Ahhh...what a sweet moment with Evelyn singing herself to sleep.  

Amee, welcome to this thread.  You'll meet some lovely ladies over here and it real helps talking to others TTC after thier first.  That's amazing that it happened naturally for you last time while on the list for ICSI.  Glad it's not stressful for you as that helps.  Wishing that the same will happen for you again.  Looking forward to getting to know you.

Not much new here.  We got a ton of snow on the weekend and then we got another dumping in my area (about another 10cm).  It's pretty crazy as we don't tend to get this amount of snow until Feb or so.  Think it's gonna be a long winter.  Oh well...better get used to it.


----------



## becca

wow i just love snow PLEASE SEND IT TO US (or even to my house)

yes 2 more sleeps..wish it was tomorrow ..will keep you posted xx


----------



## Frankie B

Hiya gosh it's been really busy on here the last few days  

Ready 4 no snow here just rain and gales not very seasonal   Although I understand it can get a bit of a nightmare over there!

Edna ah bless her! 

Amee hello and welcome!  

Becca won't be long now hun, and then you can relax and enjoy xmas  

Trish wow the scan must have been amazing and you are so right with not finding out what you are having, I didn't with beth and glad I chose not to.

Karin and IWLGB I was wondering the same thing and I have already had 7 neg cycles in a row since starting  ttc no2.  DH has told me to go back to the gp but I can't face another lap just yet so still hoping it may happen soon   

Bev, Claire and Cathy   also!

Anyway I don't remember anyone being on 2ww but if you are  

Everything OK here, although beth has a very bad cold and chest at the moment poor thing   It means she is going to have to miss another xmas party tomorrow she is missing the one at playgroup next week as we are going away to Padstow.  Bless her we will have to make up for it!  Anyway if I run like clockwork this month I will be ovulating when we are away so no   for us as we are sharing the house with friends and our room with beth, will have to try before and hope for the best  

Anyway got to go got a poorly girl upstairs in need of Calpol!

xxx


----------



## Edna

Evening folks,

Hope you are all well tonight.

*Frankie*, hope Beth gets well soon. Certainly before your trip to Padstow, lovely place but cold at this time of year...

*Becca*, hope you're doing OK and not going to mad. Not long now.

*Ready4*, my clinic adjust cycle lengths so you don't need EC or ET when they are closed. Thats the theory anyway personally I think it could compromise your chances, but hopefully not with a FET. We have 7 embies in the chiller so really hoping that one is the one and we can avoid another full cycle. The snow sounds lovely but in reality I guess there are significant drawbacks and I'd hate the thought of a long hard winter too.

*Amee*, those BFNs are so dispiriting. I think its good that you've got an appointment and with luck you'll get lucky again and get your BFP without needing it. Look forward to chatting to you when you can get online.

Little to report here still stabbing away merrily.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## Top Cat

hi all, can i join you. Currently typing with one hand as DD won't let me use the laptop without her. Due to start stabbing tomorrow in preparation for a FET. Excited and nervous at the same time. 

Look forward to chatting to you all.

Tammy


----------



## Amee

thx for the welcome all...Top cat, welcome too and good luck with stabbing tomorrow!!!  

Well, I now have my cons appt 28 Dec, looking forward to it......AF due this week...so hope it doesnt, no wierd signs for me in 2ww, so trying not to think about getting a bfp.....think the least stressed I am its more likley to occur naturally!  I hate the wating though esp towards the end...I think this time I am going to buy a huge box of maltesers and sit on sofa in front of crap telly and eat the lot......oh...thats when AF starts as excuse to eat chocs!    gotta go...lunch beckons

sorry no personals, need to get to know u all and where u are at...hope all doing well and enjoying the crap weather!...

speak soon ladies
Ax


----------



## ready4Family

becca, you can have all our snow!  Wish I could put it in the mail for you.    Good luck tomorrow.  Let us know how it goes.

Frankie, sorry beth is sick.  I hate it when they're not feeling well.  Just wish I could push a button and take it from them.  Evan's coughing bad (again) and i cringe everytime.  It sucks too when you miss out on things doesn't it?  HOpe she gets better real soon.  Maybe things will work out if you and dh try before you go away.

Edna, funny how they can play with your cycles like that.  I know they can with FET but am surprised they can delay and play with stimming.  That's great that you have so many frosties waiting.  I'm really rooting for you and hope one of them is the special one (or two).

Tammy, welcome.  Cute little girl!  Good luck with your stabbing and FET cycle.  Know what you mean about it being both exciting and nerve racking.

Amee, it must feel good having a date for your appt.  That would be great if in the end you didn't need it if this month took..and if not, you'll have a plan going forward.  I like the chocolate eating excuse.    Makes sense to me..and us women certainly deserve it!

Not much new here.  I'm below 2 months waiting for our follow up appt of moving forward with things.  Yah!  December should go quickly as I have 1.5 weeks until my vacation.  Then I'm back Christmas and New Years weeks but those should go failrly quickly as they're both short weeks.  January will be slow but at least we'll be closer to the appt and dh has his dna fragmentation test in the middle so still a date to work torwards.


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hiya Girls,

Sorry I havent been on in a while got a rotten cold, havent had one in ages!! forgot how horrid they are my lips are all dry and nose is sore, and had my results back from my urine sample and I have got an infection  so on amoxicillin, they are aware that I'm in early stages of pg'y so they've given me the right ones for that, but I cant help worrying on what the effects might be on the pg'y the nurse did say there is no guarenties that it wont harm but if not treated will be worse on the pg'y, Anyway so I phoned my clinic and she said straight away that its fine to take, did'nt hesitate atal  So I think its just the dr's covering there backs 'saying that its not guarenteed'  So I'm trying not to worry 

Anyway....

Becca ~ Thinking of you tomorrow hun!! realy excited for you!!

Sorry I'm not very good with keeping up with everyone, your all so good at it!! I will try!! and at the moment I cant think straight, theres so many things to worry about!

anyway love to everyone, and welcome to everyone new here 

Vicks xXX


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Evening everyone
Amee- lovely to see you here,  hope you get a BFP soon, good luck with the appointment

topcat- welcome the thread, good luck with the FEt hope your stay here is a very short one as you will get your BFP.

Queen Vic- sorry to hear you are ill, I'm so surprised I've not got a cold everyone else in this house has.

sorry for no more personals Isabel and Dh both full of cold and coughs that sounds like they have smoked 20 a day all their lives (dh never smoked) so Isabel keeps waking often which of course means I'm not getting much sleep and then trying to go to work.  all the children at work are ill too so I'm guessing I will catch something soon.
cycle seems to be going slow already and only on day 4!  thinking of going to GP week after next Isabel at nursery for a visit all morning so might take the oppurtunity to go then without her in tow,


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*I.W.L.G.B.*, hoping you avoid that cold...although it is the season for nasty bugs.

*QueenVic*, speaking of which it sounds like you've been suffering. I'm sure the antibiotics will be fine. I was reading a report recently which suggested that the medical profession is way to conservative regarding perscribing drugs in pregnancy and more could be available, Its tough though as noone wants another Thalidomide. Hope your pregnancy is going well.

*Ready4*, I'm not convinced that they can play with cycles successfully either I suspect that it would compromise the outcome. Really pleased that its less than 2 months till your next appointment. The waiting is horrible.

*Amee*, fingers crossed for you.

*Tammy*, welcome to the thread. I'm doing a FET cycle too. Hoping this one will go well for us both. Love your name BTW.

Good day today. I think I mentioned that Evelyn had an allergic reaction over the summer well we were referred to the allergy clinic at our hospital for tests. Well we got the results today and Evelyn has the all clear, not allergic to anything so it looks like the summer reaction was a one off. She's been discharged from the clinic. So relieved that shes OK.

Anyway take care folks, speak soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

becca, today's your scan, right?  How did it go?  

QueenVic, so sorry you've got a cold.  It's tough when you're pregnant since you can't take anything for it.  Do you have a humidifier or vaporizer?  And what bad timing with the urine infection.  At least you got confirmation from the clinic that it's ok though to take the anitbiotics.  Gotta get you better.  Feel better real soon.

Clare, so sorry your family is sick.  The hacking cough is the worst.  Hope you manage to avoid it.  

Edna, I agree that it might comprimise the cycle if the dr's play with the doses while stimming to play with the timing.  Glad you don't need to worry about that with your FET cycle.  That's great news that Evelyn is not allergic (was it to shellfish?) afterall.  

Did anyone see Private Practice last night (if you get it in the UK)?  It was pretty unrealistic.  ***SPOILER if you haven't seen it and plan to**** This couple comes to the clinic (which is not a fertility clinic but it has a doctor that deals with pregnancies) and they really want a child.  She's ovulating then and he has no sperm.  But the doctors do a special procedure where they look for any sperm directly by inserting a needle (I think that's a true procedure).  They find one so they extract it, retrieve the woman's egg and do ICSI (all within the same time).  Then they implant it and they talk like she's pregnant.  There was no passing of time (maybe it's true that they would implant the ICSI egg right away without waiting the 2-5 days for fertilization and growth?) and I found it funny how these regular doctors specialized in fertility stuff and had all the equipment, esp with only 2 doctors doing everything.  And in most of the women's cases over here, implanting an egg injected with sperm would not necessarily produce a pregnany.  There are so many other steps as we all know.  Anyways, found the show amusing knowing how fertility clinics and fertility issues in general work.


----------



## becca

wahooooo im back saw one heartbeat at 6 1/2 weeks.......god knows what happened to the other one....but all is good and i need to go back in 2wks for a re scan to check on progress....still in shock dont think it will set in till i see a bump.

still feeling sicky but the nurse said eat what i can  and as long as i keep my fluids up ill be ok

hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Frankie B

yipeeee!!!!!        one healthy heartbeat, really pleased for you Becca!

Hiya everyone else sorry no personals beth still really ill and I'm worn out and have a million and one things to do!

xxxx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Becca ~ Thats excellent news on your beany!!! congratulations  xxxx


----------



## becca

hey can someone blow me just a few bubbles i have ended up on a 9   to superstitious at the mo
xx


----------



## KW33

*Becca* Great news on healthy heartbeat... soooo pleased!! Do you like your bubbles to end on 7?

Been away to my nan's for a few days so will catch up on personals tomorrow.

Hugs for everyone.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

becca, just snuck a post in to see how your scan went.  Great news on a healthy heart beat!  Wonderful news.  Sorry you're still feeling sick.  Hope that passes soon and you can enjoy you pregnancy.


----------



## leanne marie

Just poped on to check on becca's news, congratulations on seeing a health heartbeat, i am really pleased for you!xx

leannexx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Ready4*, yes we thought Evelyn had reacted to Shellfish but fortunately not. Now just need to sort out the nasty excema and we're sorted. As for medical dramas portraying IVF even vaguely accurately I've given up hope. There was a drama in the UK where one of the main characters had sex after EC!!!

*Becca*, what fantastic news so pleased that you have one healthy embie with a good strong heartbeat. Really hope that you start feeling less sick. Not fun particularly with all the lovely food around at this time of the year.

*Frankie*, poor little Beth. Sending her lots of get well soon vibes. I know you're busy but do remember to take care of yourself too.

*QueenVic*, hope you are feeling better soon.

*Karin*, welcome back. Hope you had a nice few days with your nan. Lovely to spend time with family.

*Leanne*, hope all is well with you.

Little to report here. I'm feeling a bit rough but hopefully thats a combination of the drugs working and pre AF / PMT.

Anyway I'll catch up with you all soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## Top Cat

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.

Edna - Thanks for the good luck message, hope it works out for both of us and thanks for the comment regarding my name.

Started down reg today and prednisolone, got joint pain already  , Oh well hopefully it will all be worth it.

Tammy


----------



## Smurfs

Post for Becca

GREAT news honey, so pleased for you both. 

Thanks for the text, been thinking of you.

Take good care and text me once you have had your next scan.

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## Amee

Becca - great news on seeing thr heartbeat...hope u have real smooth pg

Edna/Tammy - hope u both feel better soon...sending   

hi to everyone else, sorry this is short but very late..... AF turned up yesteday so I ran down the shop to get chocs and managed to scoff a whole large size galaxy...yum yum..sad thing was as feeling all bunged up, it tasted of nothing!! 

ok, my bed beckons....think my PMS is back too....arghhhhh

Axx


----------



## leanne marie

Hi Edna, i am very well thanks for asking, i dont post very often now a days coz it doesnt seem right, but i always pop on to see how you all are doing  sorry to hear your not feeling to good, ut i am sure like you say its the drugs!xx

leannexx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Edna, so good about the false call on Evelyn's allergy.  Evan has excema too although it only gets bad at times (and scares his daycare that he has a catchy rash).  Do you have cream or something to help?  That's just crazy with the UK show.  Sex after EC?  Yeah, right.  Sorry you're still feeling the side affects.  At least you know the d/r is working.

Tammy, do you do the stabbing yourself or does dh do it?  Sorry about the joint pain.  Injections can be rough.

Amee, sorry AF turned up this month.  Hope the chocolates helped make you feel better.

leanne, please do pop up and let us know how you're doing.  It's always great to hear from those that have gone through what we're going through and it worked.  

Think I may take Evan to his doctor today.  He has a bad cold again and has the bad running nose and is coughing away(but not the barky cough this time like the other week).  Dh and I are worried since it's Friday and his colds always go to either his eyes (i.e eye infection) or ears.  So think we'll just get him checked out as it's been going on badly for a few days.  Looking forward to the holidays.  Is everyone taking time off?  Any special plans?


----------



## Frankie B

Hiya hope you are all ok?

Ready 4 I would take Ethan to the docs just to put your mind at rest, I took beth to docs this wk although he did say Calpol which was what I'd been doing   He gave me antibiotics but said only to give them if her snotty nose was green which it hasn't been just clear so I haven't.  She does seem to be on the mend now but I really think she has suffered, I've never seen her that bad  

Amee sorry AF turned up hun!  Choc sounds good!!!!! 

Edna I'm glad Evelyn is and it's not shellfish!  Hope everything is ok hun!

Tammy sorry that you are suffering with injections!

Leanne  

Karin hope the trip was good!

Hello everyone else!!!!

Well starting to get excited about our trip to Padstow next week, brought beth a lovely baker boy cap from next today to keep her little head warm!  looks like she's on the mend so should be ok for when we go!

see ya soon!

xxx


----------



## Top Cat

Hi Girls. DH does injections, he's not bad. Feeling a little better today, joint pains had subsided by this morning, although I did have a really crappy nights sleep, (that's definately the steroids) god I hate them. I put 2 stone on when I was pregnant with the steroids and I have just lost it again going to weightwatchers and now it will all go back on.  . It was all worth it, I wouldn't mind putting on 5 stone if I got another baby like my daughter.


----------



## elvie

Hi everyone,

Can i join you? 
AF arrived unexpectedly early today and that triggers the start of our first FET. We had ds after our first fresh cycle and have four blasts 'chilling out' in the clinic's freezers. 

I'm due to start on the drugs on day 14 so will be sniffing away over Christmas but hopefully it will be like last time as I didn't really have any side effects. Dreading the stabbing as it is meant to be the more painful version this time!
I'm also posting on my clinic's thread but it is nice to be on here too.

Good luck everyone with forthcoming treatment/ pregnancies for those who have a recent BFP - and looking forward to getting to know you all (and a special hi to R4F who I know from our birth club thread!)
Elvie x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Elvie welcome to the thread anf good luck for your FET   

Amee- PMT came back to me big style before this AF, thinks reallt started to wind me up.  Never been so bad before wondered if it was PMT so wasn't surprised when AF arrived next day.

Nothing to report here,  think ^bms^ is off the card at the mo Isabel now got a stomach bug and isn't sleeping much on a night due to her cough too so we both shattered, glad its only day 8!


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

How are we all coping with the terrible weather?! Will it ever stop raining?! 

We are about CD11 now so POAS from today to see if ov-ing... Feeling very neagtive after last month.  But will still continue... have decided to give it 3 cycles and then go back to doctors for referal as 35 now so time is an issue for me I feel.

Welcone *Elvie*, good luck with your FET 

*Amee* So sorry that the witch got you... chocolate definitely required!!! 

*Edna* Great news about Evelyn... so glad it's not a severe allergy.

*R4* Hope Evan is feeling a little better now... did you take him to the doctors?

*Frankie* Beth in a little baker boy cap.... aww too cute!!!

*Clare* Poor Is she seems to getting lots of things at the moment you must be exhausted. 

Hi to Becca, Top cat and anyone i might have missed.

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin- she gets these bugs so easy but the GP just tells us its a bug but now had 3 stomach bugs in 3 months or just over.   good idea going back after 3 cycles I'm going back in the new yr or maybe sooner se what they will so for us


----------



## Maarias

Girls,
Sorry I've been absent.
I hope that those of you with colds (seem to be a few about) are recovering.

Becca - really good news on hearing the heartbeat...that's always sucha a special moment.

I'm hopefully going to be on my 2ww soon, so will be a proper poster then I promise. TX at my clinic has been reaaaly full on - bloods every monring, and lately scans as well. It's meant going up to central london with commuters every morning and then sticking around to see whether they wanted me back. 

I've just done my trigger jab, and am due to do EC on Monday - was supposed to do it at 8.30, but was 8.33 by the time the needle with all the stuff went in...do I need to tell them I was a bit late   

Stimms were fine - on quite a low dose again, and coasting (i.e. no drugs) for two days...which I was pleased about as not as much discomfort at this stage as last time.

Had some immune tests done which showed I have some raised nk cells (which explains a lot i.e. why my lo was prem and my early m/c before that). Was advised to do IVIG but have decided against it, and just take steroids for now....all in all a pretty eventful week  

Am dreading the side-effects from the trigger - got really painful (.)(.) last time  

Take care ladies,
Maria x


----------



## ready4Family

Evening girls,

Frankie, thanks for the note about the doctors (i.e. that we're not bothering him and we should take him to feel better).  Turns out it was a good thing we did.  Is bethany feeling better?  Hope you were able to hold off the antibiotics.  Good too that your dr wrote a prescription so you didn't have to drag her back to the dr a few days later.  That's exciting that you're taking a family vacation.  

Top Cat, it's amazing what us women have to go through isn't it?  And how we'll do anything.

elvie, hey there!  Great to see you over here and chat twice with you.  The women over here are such a lovely bunch.  That's so exciting that AF arrived and you're starting your FET.  Wishing you lots of luck and something to look forwrd to in the new year.

Clare, poor Isabel with the stomach bug.  Hate it when they're sick.  Hope she gets better real soon.

Karin, lucky you have rain.  We have tons of snow (up here in Canada) and they're calling for more tomorow with freezing rain.  Know how you feel with it being hard to keep the PMA.  DOn't give up though..and good you and dh have a plan if things aren't happening.  Yeah, we took Evan to the doctors.

As mentioned to Frankie and Karin, we did take Evan to the doctor yesterday for his "cold".  Dr heard wheezing and said he has bronchial spasms...which is like asthma and if he gets this after every cold, then it is asthma.  That's really something I don't want to hear.  Poor guy has to use a puffer 4 times a day (and two different inhalers).  He obviously is too young to coordinate the puffing himself so we have this breathing chamber so he just has to breathe in the chamber.  Luckily he's been taking it with no problems (we give the medicine to Grover first and then he'll take it).  Hope this is a one time thing and doesn't turn into ashtma.  I've actually developed that recently myself, but never had it as a child.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## KW33

Morning,

*Clare* I thought I'd read that she's been poorly with tummy bugs a lot recently, poor little thing. I know they all have to get things but you just wish they could have a bit of a break to recover you know? Hope she feels better soon hun. I'm dreading the doctors I have to admit, because mt new doctor here is very dismissive of IF. When I saw her before, when we moved she questioned me about the clomid and metformin and "why I felt I needed that?!?"   I have a feeling egtting some help is not going to be easy.  

*Maarias* It must have been hard for you going through TX with all that hanging around London and the tough commute. Lots of    for Monday.

*R4* All that snow!!!  Poor little Evan.  Hope it clears up for him quickly. My god daughter had the same after 2 colds and had the breathing chamber with 2 inhalers but never went on to have full on asthma so hopefully this wont continue for him. 

I am feeling VERY negative this month and almost feeling "Why am I trying it wont work?" But I know it worked before. Need to pull myself together!!!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## KW33

Just realised that AF due on Christmas day!!!!!    

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

oh Karin hope it doesn't arrive for you would be a great xmas present!


----------



## becca

rf4- poor you hunnie..i really hope ds is better soon.x

karin- lets hope is doesnt show up on xmas day x

claire hope dd is better soon x

maarias- good luck for the ec hey 3 mins wont make any difference hun

elvie- welcome to the thread everyone on here are lovely and very supportive xx

edna- phew glad all is ok with dd

frankie topcat nad anyone else i have missed  .

no news here having a lazy day today......

xx


----------



## Amee

hi all
having lazy day too like becca..hope all sick babies getting better.....my AF seems to be sticking around..its first time I am caving chocolate and sweet things so much....hope this chocolate addiction goes soon as on diet, normally I hate the stuff....am a savoury person...   
hope all having nice sunday...
Ax


----------



## ready4Family

Maria, wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow's EC.  Didn't realize it's so close.  Sounds like it's been a really tiring time for you with all the clinic visits.  Glad the stimming hasn't been to bad for you.  That's good that your clinic does immune testing and you can be treated accordingly.  WIsh mine does as I always wonder if that's our issue after 4 BFNs this year.

Karin, know how hard it is to keep the PMA as I also often feel like we're just going through the motions, but why bother.  It really is hard to keep positive but as you said, just remember that it happened once so will happen again.  I second Clare's comment.

becca, how you feeling?  Still feeling sick?

Amee, sorry for the choloclate addiction.  There could be worse things.

Was at a holiday party today with dh's extended family.  Was talkig with my MIL and dh and MIL was talking about a family there with 4 girls.  Dh made one of his silly jokes about "4 girls?  That's just awful".  Even though we knew he was joking, my MIL and I didn't laugh and MIL made a comment that any child is a miracle and wanted.  My eyes just teared up and I nearly lost it.  Dh didn't notice (and being a guy, wouldn't have made the fertility connection) and my MIL walked away to let me get control. Feeling down today again too since we saw dh's SIL who is looking pregnant now.

Have also been trying to cut back on my sweets but it's so hard with the holidays.  Don't know if I can make things better by cutting back on sweets if immue is our issue...just want to feel like I'm in control of something (and not blame myself).


----------



## becca

oh r4f..you poor thing........you eat what you want to eat...........its crimbo soon try and enjoy it.....judt try and remember MEN DONT THINK HOW WE THINK, dont blame you for welling up. sound like your mil was completly on your side......bless you hope your better today.

as for me im ok still feeling queasy but not as bad though (thanks for asking )
xx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Becca*, glad you're feeling better, just hope it stays that way.

*Ready4*, men can be so stupid can't they. I'm sure that he just wasn't thinking. Holidays can be stressful and I'm sorry that you're finding it hard. As for sweets its very difficult with temptation all around. I'm going to have to do something about that addiction too. I understand the need for some control. Hoping Evans breathing issues are just a one off and its not Asthma. I understand its not uncommon to be a one off.

*Amee*, a lazy day sounds perfect to me. Not something I'm doing very well at achieving at the moment. As for the chocolate obviously your body needs it .

*Karin*, big hugs. Its so hard to have PMA isn't it? I think the time of year makes it even worse. I find the lack of light and poor weather makes me sad even if I'm feeling positive. As I.W.L.E.G. says hoping that you get a good result this month.

*Maria*, hope that EC went really well for you today and that you got lots of lovely eggs and are not feeling too sore.

*I.W.L.E.G.*, hope everyone is feeling better and that BMS is on the cards again.

*Elvie*, welcome to H4AM. With 4 good blasts on ice you must have a good chance of success. I'm doing a FET too and hoping it will be my last time with the horrible drugs too.

*TopCat*, its nice that your DH gets involved. Mine does too (when I let him). Glad that the injections are going OK although hope you are sleeping better. As you say its all worth it if you get another lovely baby out of it.

*Frankie*, enjoy Padstow. Hope you aren't blown away and have a lovely time.

Well I've been a bit down, tired, feeling sick and generally miserable. Today is a bit better and at least AF has arrived so its just a matter of waiting till we can go back to the clinic but thats still 12 days away which feels like forever...

Oh well not much to do but get on with it.

lol

Edna


----------



## KW33

Morning,

Thing shere are okay, begum ovulation tests but nothing yet. Have a lot of my old PCOS symptoms this month so worrying that it is back in force now... which probably means no ovulation as it was before. But will keep POAS stick and see what happens. Keep thinking it would be great to get a BFP on Christmas day but the flip side of that is how  will I be is it's BFN?!?! I am just going to test first thing I think regardless and then focus on my beautiful little girls first Christmas. I know you'll all be supportive in the 2ww so just have to get through it somehow.

*Becca * Lovely that you had a lazy day... you deserve it. It helps with the nausea too I think... glad that is easing a little for you, it's so horrible.

*Clare* How is Isabel now? Hope she is feeling a little better.

*Amee* Why when you are TTC does AF hang around?!? So frustrating!!!  Hope is has gone now and so have the rcaving for sweet stuff although it's hard to resist all the yummy Christmas stuff. 

*Edna*   Sorry you are feeling so low. It's so hard when all we seem to do is wait isn't?

*Maria* Hope EC went well for you and you are feeling okay.

Hi to Topcat, Elvie, Ready4 and anyone else I've missed.

Hugs for all as I think we all need it.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

becca, sorry you're still feeling quesy.  Must be hard to function.  Do hope it continues to ease up for you.  Yeah..my MIL knows our attempts and has been with me every step of the way as support (my own mom is sick and thus can't be).  So she understands the emotional side and the heartache it brings.

Edna, I know dh was only making a joke.  It's just that I was oversensitive and the party itself was hard seeing my SIL pregnant (easily and natrually).  So my emotions were running in overdrive.  It's only going to get harder too as she gets further along.  It's hard with all the sweets this time of year isn't it?  Thanks for the wishes for Evan.  The inhalers have really helped and he's doing much better.  I'm so sorry you're having such a hard time with the meds.  They really do havoc on you physically and emotionally.  It'll all be worth it in the end.  So what's next for you if AF came?  (My clinic doesn't do the d/r...just puts you on the pill or times it with your AF so it's different).  Are you still d/r until your appt?  Hope the wait isn't too hard on you.


Karin, hope you ovulate soon so you can try.  I also have pcos so know the absence or crazy cycles.  As you said, whatever happens this month, it's such a special time...and esp with it being your DDs first holiday so try and concentrate on that.  

Went out with my MIL and aunt last night and had a lot of laughs..just what I needed.


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hiya Girls,

Just to say I'm probly going to have a break from here for a while/ or maybe even permenant, As I just feel so guilty being on here and having got a bfp again, I feel like I'm offending people who are still ttc, I feel realy guilty and almost like I'm being greedy    But I'm not atal  its just that I had another chance and I took it, thanks to my inlaws paying for another cycle   I'm realy sorry girls.

Thankyou for all your support here   

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*QueenVic*, I'm sorry to read that you are feeling guilty and leaving. Personally I always (even before I had Evelyn) found success stories to be encouraging. As for going for another if you have the funding then its worth going for, after all you must do what is best for your family. Wishing you the best of luck with your pregnancy and hoping you'll let us know your news.

*Karin*, I think expecting your next result on Christmas Day is a double edged sword. I think focusing on the positive and your daughters first Christmas is a good idea. It will be a magical time. I know I really enjoyed last years with Evelyn.

*Ready4*, sadly I have to keep the d/r jabs going until ET so maybe another month. Fun! Your MIL is such a star. I'm glad you had a good night out with her and that it helped to cheer you up.

Little to report here, just keeping on going.

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

QueenVic, am also sorry to hear that you'll be leaving us.  I second Edna that it really is encouraging hearing BFPs when with infertility issues.  When others on here get a BFP I'm estatic with them and when they get a BFN, I"m crying with them.  We really do go through this together.  So it's wonderful that this time worked for you.  I hope that you'll pop in once in awhile and let us know how you're doing.

Edna, sorry that you have to stick with the d/r for another month as I know the side affects are hard on you.  Guess you just have to concentrate on the end and remind yourself why you're doing it.  But not fair that you have to suffer so.

Got a call from our original clinic saying that they need to reschedule our Jan appt because they're moving. (I've been putting off cancelling our original appt...just in case we, or I, chicken out and decide not to switch clinics. Silly though since we're obviously going ahead with this new clinic).  Anyways the reason they need to reschedule is because they're moving.  The new location is closer to our home (about half the distance) BUT I think it would have been harder on a work day since after the appt, I'd be driving on one of the busiest highways here.  The old location (which is near the downtown location of the new clinic) was further but I took a less busy highway afterwards and it only took me about 45 min to get there.  So I guess that's a nother good reason to switch clinics.

Been getting pains again on my left side.  Had it when we did ivf and even the following fet.  Am not doing anything now so don't know what's going on.  HOpefully it won't have an impact on anything.


----------



## KW33

Morning,

*Ready4*Sounds as though the decision to move clinics is the right one for you. The last thing you need when going through treatment is added stress hun. Hope the pains you are getting go soon. Glad you had a good night out with MIL and Aunt... sometimes you just need a good blow out if you know what I mean.

*QueenVic* I'm so sorry that you are feeling guilty, I for one feel the same as Ready4 in that you and the others who have got their BFPs give me hope and I love hearing how you are getting on. Please come and tell us how things are going.

*Edna* Poor you with another month of DR jabs... it's such a long wait for you.

Big  to everyone I've missed

We started  for this month last night although no positive OPK yet. I am away for the next 2 days (bad timing ) so decided to "do it" anyway and then as soon as I get back. Expecting + OPK in the next three days so hopefully it should cover it?  Not much I can do really but hope. Christmas could be tricky but I am determined to enjoy it for my little girl!!! Going to test first thing Christmas morning to get it out the way and the if BFn at least I can have a drink and scoff brie and pate and things!!! 

Catch up on Friday.

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## becca

oh vick please don't go.......you have your scan this week ..we sooooo need to know the outcome...i echo what the others say our news gives others support/comfort that it will work....but totally understand why you want a break.....all i say is please pop by and tell us your news.

r4f- could this move be the right decision for you now to cancel the appointment...sorry to hear your getting niggles on your left side.......just remember you have had alot done this yr ..... hopefully it will ease.

Edna....Dr is so horrid i had to do that right up to EC...not nice ..but think everyday your getting closer to the deed.

having a lazy day at home today ......D's is at school full time this week due to Xmas plays...i went yesterday and DH went today so he did the school run.

hope your all well....wow is cold today full of frost !!

xx


----------



## Maarias

Hello girls
I wanted to do a quick catch up as you've all been so sweet in sending me your best wishes, thank you for that - we're keeping this tx really low key, so all your support is very welcome  

R4F - it's hard to see other family members/friends getting pregnant and even more so when it was easily done. Your dh sounds much like mine, a bit insensitive sometimes, I just think they've got some kind of brain connection missing when it comes to certain stuff!  
The decision to change clinics sounds like the right one for you. Speaking from recent experience I would have to agree that having a clinic that's not easy to reach really adds to the stress! as for the immune testing, if it's something you want to look into - could you maybe find a way of getting these done yourself, even if it's not something your clinic offers. My new clinic is quite keen on the whole immune thing, a bit too much so IMHO: they've said I should get an IVIG - won't go into the details here (have posted on immunology thread about this!) but have decided to go just with the steroids for now as personally I don't feel that one m/c and one baby born early is enough to justify such a big step - especially as our embies are doing so well....more on this later!

Queen vic - please don't feel guily, the whole point of this thread is that it's a guilt free place where we can all post about wanting to try for another baby. I love hearing about success storries, it gives me so much hope!! But you must do what you feel comfortable with.  

Karin - good luck with natural tx this month, sending lots of     for a bfp at christmas your way!   I haven't had a surge on those darn OPKs in months (even though i ovulate regularly) - hope you have more luck!!

Edna - sorry to hear you're still d/r - is it the spray you're using. big hugs to you.

My news is that:
We go 16 eggs in total  . Our clinic convinced us to do 6 as ICSI even though dh's swimmers are fine, just to be safe. Anyway of the 10 that went to IVF 8 fertilised, and the 6 on ICSI, 3 fertilised!!

ET either tomorrow or Saturday - very excited to have my little embies back on board soon. 

This probably sounds silly, but now that we've had a little baby, all those little embies feel like our babies already. Felt quite emotional about it this morning. Found it much easier to be detached last time, when I'd never had a baby  

Bigg hello to everyone I've missed!

Take care girls,
Mx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

maarias-  Well done on 16 eggs and all the best for ET  I think the emotions are only natural.

Karin-  really hope AF doesn't show up at xmas for you.

Nothing to report here the cycle drags on, wish I could even think I would ovulate soon but it so unlikley I will if I do at all
Sorry for lack of personals Isabel decided she wants me


----------



## ready4Family

Just a quick post to say well done to Maarias ln ET.  16 eggs is great...and now having 9 growing and dividing.  Guess you're seeing if you can go to blasts?  This time is nerver racking isn't it?  Completley understand your feelings of thinking of the embies as babies. I was the exact same second time around.  Wishing you lots of luck with ET.     Keep us posted when you end up having it.  Are you off work now?

Will post personals to the rest of you in a bit.


----------



## becca

hey weldone maarias..............fingers crossed for et xx


----------



## Edna

Just a quickie as I've got so much to do for tomorrow...just wanted to say congratulations on getting so many eggs *Maria*, sending you lots of  vibes for those embies to keep dividing.

Hi to everyone else.

lol

Edna


----------



## Frankie B

Just a quickie sorry been awol, both dh and I have had that nasty vomiting bug which has been going around.  Needless to say we haven't gone to padstow hoping to get there tomorrow.  Is it bekki who was suffering with ms?  This totally reminded me of having that so my sympathy goes out to you  

Touchwood beth hasn't had it so far  

Queenvic like everyone else has said I like to hear the positive stories  

Edna hope you got your jobs done!

Ready 4 how's lo now?

Karin similar cycle to you fertile now but the last thing on my mind is   feeling this sick.

IWLGB hope things start happening soon!

Marrias and everyone else cracking on with treatment  

xxx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hiya girls,

Aww realy sorry about that post I left early on how silly!! I must of been realy emotional!! realy sorry if Ive offended anyone.

Anyway scan went well one lil bean with a good heart beat flickering away measuring 7.2mm which is great she said, she did have a realy good look around for another but she could'nt see anything so shes certain there'll be just the one, and she said which is better a more straight forward pg'y   And she had a look around my overies etc and there seemd to be no sign up there which is good!! she said my overies are very much enlarged but she said not to worry! thats probley why I'm getting lots of aches and pains!!

anyway I will be back to catch up with you all 

THankyou for all your support girls!!! and my silly message!!

Vicks xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, wishing you lots of luck this month.  Sperm can survive a few days (I forget the exact time) so trying before you ovulate is a good thing.  Have fun being away..and then you have Christmas to look forward to.

becca, hope you enjoyed your day at home resting.  I'm sure you can use it now as it's really tiring in the 1st trimester.  THanks by the way for your response to the pain I'm feeling on the peer boards.  

Clare, hope you're wrong hun and you do ovulate soon.  Keep checking as you never know.

Maarias, any news on when ET will be?  I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes. Oh, and as for IVIG I don't blame you as it's kind of scary getting as it's basically a type of blood transfusion.  Lots of immune stuff is treated iwth steriods so sounds like a good option (I've been doing lots of reading on it).  Unfortunatley, neither our past nor the new clinic really believes in the immune theory although our last one did give me steroids and fragmin (like heparin) since there was no harm.  Keep us updated on your progress.

Karin, so sorry you and dh are sick.  

QueenVic, great news on the scan.  Must have been great and quite emotional to see.  Love the new photo of Maizey and your new ticker!  Keep in touch and let us know how you're doing.

Not much new here. After the message on our machine the other day about our old clinic moving, I finally called them back and just cancelled our Jan appt and just said that dh and I are deciding what to do.  Just hope we made the right decision switching. Problem is we cannot do both options silumtaneously to see which one may have been right.  And both options may give us a BFN or both may give us a BFP next time...so we just won't know.  

Oops...Grey's Anatomy is almost on. Gotta go.


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone... I'm back.

Had a lovely time with my best friend, her husband and her 3 children (my beautiful godchildren). Emma adores them all and she has laughed sooooo much... really chuckling and belly laughs... I was crying wth laughter watching her!!!  

Typically I got a surge on the OPK yesterday and today  but as Ready4 mentions sperm lives for 3 days. So we has BMS on Tuesday night which should see us through til tonight when we will "try" again. Ether side of ovuation should give us a good chance, think we'll try tomorrow too. Feeling more positive at the moment... hope it lasts!!!! 

*QueenVic* Great news about your scan!!! And glad your are staying with us to keep us up to date with all your news.

*Ready4*Glad you made a decision and hope the new clinic brings you the BFP that you deserve. x I LOVE Grey's Anatomy.... what series are you on over there?!

*Maria*What fantastic news, 16 eggs is brilliant. Lots of  for ET.

*Frankie*Hope you are feeling better soon... and that Beth doesn't get it.

*Clare*Do you chart to see when you ovulate?

Hi to Edna, Becca and anyone I have missed.

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope all is well.

*Karin*, so glad that you had a good weekend with your best friend. Its so nice to see our LOs enjoying themselves and playing with other children isn't it. Good that you are feeling positive and that the timing has not been too bad this month.

*Ready4*, I am sure that you have made the right choice. Your new clinic are prepared to try new things for you and thats got to be positive. Plus you haven't burned your bridges so you can always go back to the old clinic if things don't work out.

*QueenVic*, lovely to hear from you and I'm really pleased that you are still posting here. Fantastic news on your scan and as you say 1 strong embie is a great result.

*Frankie*, poor you those vomiting bugs are horrible, hope you are all feeling better now. There is one going round our area too and I'm just hoping it doesn't come home.

*Maria*, hope ET went well and your embies are snuggling in nicely.

*I.W.L.G.B.*, fingers crossed that you ovulate soon. Its so frustrating waiting when nothing seems to be happening.

*Becca*, hope your DD enjoyed her week at school. Its such an exciting time for our little ones. Evelyn keeps trying to sing "little donkey" which is very cute. I think shes getting into the Christmas spirit. Hope you are well and feeling OK.

I'm doing pretty well at the moment. I went to a Carol concert on Wednesday which was beautiful and had a Christmas party with my Mum friends on Thursday which was great fun. Both gave me a real lift and I'm feeling positive again.

Right catch up with you all soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin- yeah I chart my BBT to see when I ovualte as soon as I get one higher reading BMS will hopefully be underway as it stands there isn't going to be any sperm there ready as DH jsut got over a nasty cold and sinsitus (sp) and now I've got the cold and feel poo great! oh well going on old charts I won't ovulate till Jan but you never know lets jsut hope I'm well when it does happen if it does.  I concived Isabel with  2 days before I ovulated so there is a good chance it can work for you.
Is everyone nearly ready for xmas can't beleive its only 9 days away I need to wrap all presents but don't have the energy at the mo


----------



## Edna

*I.W.L.G.B.*,

I'm getting there...I've bought the presents and wrapped them but still have loads to do. Everyone is coming to us so lots of food to prepare. Still I'm enjoying it. I do like this time of year and Evelyn is starting to "get" Christmas and I'm loving her enjoyment of the season.

Edna


----------



## ♡ C ♡

I can't wait till Isabel gets into the excitment of xmas, its nice to hear Evelyn as Isabel will be exactly the same age next xmas as Evelyn is this yr (birthday day after Evelyns)


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all.  Hope everyone had a great weekend.

Karin, sounds like a great time with your best friend and family.  Must have been so much fun watching Emma interact with them.  Your timing sounds just right with trying and I wish you lots of luck.  I've lost track but think it's season 3 of Grey's Anatomy.  What about for you guys?

Edna, thanks for your comforting words about changing clinics.  There are no guarantees either way and it all feels like such a gamble (with the most important prize in the world).  Sounds like you're doing great holiday stuff, which is the best for lifting your spirits.  Have the d/r side affects eased up at all?

Clare, so sorry to hear that dh is feeling so sick, and you're getting it too.  Awful timing for you.  


Maarias, any news?  Did you have ET?

We had a crazy storm the past 24 hours.  Got about 25cm of snow..it's pretty nuts.  I think this was a record fromt he past 40 years.  Luckily it happened on a weekend so we didn't have commute in it.  We stayed inside all day (which I'm feeling a bit stir crazy)...well, except dh who went out to shovel 3 times so far.  We were also inside yesterday because poor Evan was sick.  We took him to the dr Friday to follow up on his cough (which sounds good).  He also got his flu shot.  Then Sat early morning he woke up and was throwing up.  His spirits were pretty good inbetween getting sick so not sure if it was something he ate or the flu shot (which I doubt) or a bug.  Lucily he didn't throw up today but he's barely eating so he's obviously stll not right.


----------



## Maarias

Hello girls,
Karin - sending you lots of     for this month!

Edna - sounds like you're really getting into the Christmas spirit! I managed to do most of my shopping in one hit on Friday morning as I knew I'd be out of action after ET. Feeling very proud of myself as it's pretty much all done and the rest ordered online - hopefully to arrive this week! Now just need to wrap it all!

R4F - poor Evan - hope he gets better soon - my lo is down with something or other all the time at the mo as well, although luckily hasn't been sick. Wow, sounds like you're getting a lot of snow - can you send some over our way - it's freezing here, but no snow  

ET went well - 1 blastocyst and one just before the blastocyst stage went back in, so reaaallly hope they're snuggling up in there. My new clinic doesn't have screens to watch the embryos going in, so I feel slightly detached from it all (at my last clinic I actually saw them going in, which really helped me to visualise the whole thing). 

We also got some good news yesterday, that two other embies had reached blastocyst, and were suitable for freezing! So chuffed, as our new clinic is quite fussy about freezing and only freezes about 10% of embies!

Testing on Christmas Eve - aaargh! not sure how I'm going to get through this week - haven't been out since got back from ET on Saturday morning, and taking it easy as much as I can, although with LO running around it can be difficult sometimes. DH has taken him to nursery now, which he loves. Am finding it quite difficult to be completely inactive at the mo, as we live on 3 floors so a certain amount of going up and down involved, but am doing my best! 

Mx


----------



## alison123

Hi Everyone, 

I havnt been on here for a long time, but wanted to pop my head and see how you are all doing - great to see Edna dn R4, sounds like you are both well. 

Edna are you down regging at the mo?? when do you start stims etc? 

Ready - you decided to change clinic - glad you made a decision your happy with, they say a change is as good as a rest which is true. 

Congratulations to you all who have had positives since I was last on here - Queenvic etc - we need the positives to keep us going. 

I am down regging at the moment and started stims on 28th Dec, we fly to Norway on the 6th when I have my first scan and then EC & ET before flying home a week later!! we are staying in the doctors brothers log cabin in the fjords and my mum her husband, my sister her partner, me my husband and our 2 year old DD are all going and making a holiday out of it!!! so very excited!! 

Have to say I am sniffing this time and not injecting for down reg and cant believe how easy it is!! (though did sleep though one the other morning!!! - which worried me!!) 

Anyway - better do some work. 

Sallyo


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Ready4*, the side effects have eased but that just makes me worry that the drugs aren't doing their job. I just can't be pleased can i? Sorry to hear that Evan was sick you must have had a rotton weekend. Hope he feels better soon.

*Maria*, glad that everything went well with ET. Hoping that those 2 embies are snuggling in well and having 2 great quality blasts on ice is a fantastic result. Testing on Christmas Eve is a bit nerve wracking but you could have the best Christmas present ever and at least there is lots of distraction at this time of year.

*Sally*, funny I prefer injections to sniffing for d/r but then we're all different aren't we? I'm rather jealous of your trip to the fjords thats the way to do treatment.

*I.W.L.G.B.*, you have Isabels first Christmas this year and thats really special. Evelyn loved all the attention last year and we loved starting all of "our" family Christmas traditions.

Little to report here only 3 days now till I visit the clinic for my baseline...

lol to everyone.

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Maarias, great news on ET (and the ones to be frozen as well)!  Sorry you couldn't watch the embryos being transferred, but the important thing is that they're there now and are snuggling in.  It's different second time around isn't it?  Not so easy to rest. We have stairs at our place too.  I tended to limit the stairs, but obviously they can't be avoided.  Sending you lots of positive vibes.  Oh, and if there's a way to send you the snow, I"ll do so gladly.

sallyo, wonderful to hear from you hun!  I'm so happy that you found the clinic that you can go ahead with and all has worked out.  That's wonderful too that it's such a positive experience for you with your whole family there. What a great idea.  Great to see you back and wish you lots of luck.  

Edna, glad the meds are easier to take now.  Completley understand how you feel not having the side affects now.  We just can't win can we?  I'm happy to hear that your baseline scan is coming up soon.  Bet you can't wait to move ahead.

Had a nice day with dh today.  Did some chores in the morning and then went to the mall in the afternoon.  Got a call at the end of the day that Evan's tummy was acting up (diaper-wise) so we're going to make tomorrow a family day and keep him with us. (We were going to spend some days just the two of us for couple time, and some with Evan with us).  Guess this is all part of the bug he had.  At least his spririts are really good.

I've been reading the Zita West book that I ordered.  It's a good book, but at the same time, she suggests foods to have and avoid based on issue (plus overall one for natrual conception).  So it's hard to know what to follow.  Some of the things I have are super healthy but I was surprised to see them as no nos in her book (e.g. I have a lot of soy milk, bran cereals, milk products, etc).  So it's hard to really know what to eat.  Do you all eat specific foods and avoid others?  What about suppliments?


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Well, we are unlikely (highly unlikely) to be successful this month. After my last post Emma got very poorly with a raging temperature of 103 and for the first time since she was born slept in our bed for 2 nights and would not be separated from me for even a minute, only napping physically on me. Poor baby. This meant that we only tried that one time on a Tuesday when the OPK showed a line on the Thurs and Friday so I guess nothing doing this month. Feel sad but my baby needed me.

*Maria* What brilliant news on your ET. Come on Embies snuggle in safe and warm. Also great that some were frozen too. Sending loads of  your way and will be thinking of you on Christmas Eve. I am testing on Christmas Day as AF should be due then and going to test so that if BFN I can enjoy a large glass of wine!!!

*Edna* Your baseline visit is so close now... Are you nervous? Thinking of you. Carol concerts are so loevly aren't they as like you say really lift the spirits.

*Clare* Interesting what you say about conceiving Isabel... maybe all is not lost?  Hope you are feeling better. I swing between feeling ready for Christmas and panicking about NOT being ready!!!  Have to watch myself as one year I got in such a state - wanted it to be "perfect" - that I fainted!!!!!!!!!!!!  

*Ready4* Poor Evan... he just recovers from one only to get something else. Hope you have a lovely family day

*Sallyo*  and sending lots of  for your TX.

Hugs for all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Maarias

R4F - is that the 'fertility and conception' book from ZW you are reading? I try and follow as much of that as poss: she actually does her own vits which you can order online, which probably cover a lot of the supplements/ changes in diet she suggests. I took them last time 'round. this time am just taking pregnacare with extra dha. I also do acup (not with ZW) - no idea whether this helps but I enjoy it and it's very relaxing. Last time I went to her clinic to be taught about positive visualisation and tried to follow her advice on that. I wanted to do it again this time, but their prices have reaaally gone up, and it just seemed too expensive to me. Am trying to do this on my own a bit this time instead. It all just gets harder to fit in second time around!

Karin - sorry to read that Emma's not been well, but can totally understand that she's got to be your main priority - this whole ttc malarky is so much harder with one already to look after  

On the same subject:
I am now on day 5 post transfer and first time I ventured out of the house to local shops (in car!) - was going stir-crazy indoors   I am picking LO up from nursery today (again car) as DH has his xmas do, and probably only first time I'm actually picking him up and carrying him since ET - my lo is over 25 lbs now and I know there's to be no heavy lifting during 2ww, but how are you supposed to do that when you've got a little toddler  

I'm thinking of the embies are going to implant, they would have done it by now!

Also, I am supposed to be meeting a colleague in town tomorrow for lunch, if I drive, I think this is ok to do - any views  

My last 2ww I only stayed on the sofa for 3 days, but keep on hearing that others do it for 5 days or more, and my clinic said to take it easy until test day, but again, what does it actually mean?!?! I wasn't planning any trips to the gym or crazy shopping expeditions... 

Any views welcome!
Maria x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope all is well...I'm off to the clinic for the baseline scan tomorrow. Feeling very nervous after the last attempts failure and am busy convincing myself that I haven't successfully d/r. Wish me luck.


Edna


----------



## becca

Edna- good luck for tomorrow hunnie,

r4f-hey i read the book too and all i did was drink loads of water....no booze ate healthy ate shed loads of brazil nuts......made sure i slept when i could.....ohhhhhh also i took vit c supplements...which i had to stop at egg collection why i dont know.

everyone else....hello  

just a update with me....i had my 2nd scan today...everything is fine have been discharged from the ivf clinic which was very emotional......its been my life for nearly 6 yrs.....

will keep you all updated..

wow not long till Xmas now D's is sooooo excited.

xx


----------



## KW33

*Edna* Good luck for tomorrow!!!! I know you are feeling apprehensive.... sending you lots and lots of   .

*Becca* Great news on scan.

*Maria* It must be so hard to go through tx and worrying about taking it easy and no lifting with your little man to think of too. I'm sure as long as you take it easy then driving out for a little lunch is okay... but that just my opinion.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Edna good luck for the scan tomorrow


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Karin, so sorry your litte one was so sick.  Poor thing.  They really get attached when they're not well, don't they?  Sorry for the bad timing.  Maybe the time you tried was enough..and if not, as you said your little one needed you.  Hope she's feeling better.

Maarias, yes that's the Zita West book.  That's neat that you've actually been to her clinic. At least you can use the visualization techniques that you learned last time this time around.  She lists so many vitamins that I find it confusing...andn then to figure out what's missing from my regular one is confusing.  Only thing I noticed is that co-enzyme 10 is not in my multi so am wondering if I should take that?  It's so hard deciding what's right in terms of resting or moving isn't it?  I go through that decision everytime.  I always rest for 5 days..but that's just me overdueing what my clinic says (which is 3).  Are you off work the whole time?  

Edna, good luck for your scan tomorrow.  Can understand why you're nervous.  Just remember that past attempts are unrelated.  Let us know how it goes.  I'm excited for you as you've been waiting so long.

becca, did you have the brazil nuts the whole time or just in the 2WW?  Didn't realize we're supposed to stop vitamin c at EC.  Thanks for the info as I take them everyday.  Great news on your scan!  Can totally see why you're emotional leaving the clinci but that's a great thing as it means all is looking good!


----------



## Maarias

Good luck Edna - for the scan today!!      

Thanks for the advice girls:
I have cancelled my lunch today, but am not resting as much as I was - it's now day 6pt, so just getting too impatient!


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hey Girls,

Sorry been a while, never seem to get anytime! in my spare time I have a snooze hehe as been working working and working.

Becca ~ great news on your scan! I can imagine it was emotional being discharged   I was quite upset when my clinic discharged me  I only got one scan this time, last time I had more because I had 2 at first so I think they must just do one scan for one lil one, I'd love to have another one just for reasurance.  Anyway you take it easy! btw how many weeks are you now?

Edna ~ good luck with your scan, I'm sure everything will be fine 

anyway Ive been feeling very nauseated!! this is my worst day I think, so went out and got those wrist band things, dont know if they are helping or not.... All this is well worth everything!! I'll just be so glad when I'm (or if) I get past 12 weeks   just hope little one is ok in there.

Speak soon, and hi to everyone else here!!

Love Vick xXx


----------



## KW33

Hi ladies,

Mad day today as my best friend and I did a Christmas crafts party for 25 kids ranging from Emma up to 7 year olds... chaos but so much fun!!!! Exhausted now though. 

Not much to report... a few waves of nausea today but as last month proved this means nothing really. Pretty certain it's a BFN for us this month... here's to BFP's in 200 for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

*Edna* Hope that everything went okay for you today.

*Maria*The wait is soooo hard isn't it? Take it easy hun. 

*Queen vic*Sorry you are feeling so sick... I had it with Emma and sometimes thought there must be something more wrong with me as I felt so ill!!!  

*Ready4*I have watched all of series 3 now.... I love it!!!! Was really sad at the end just because I had no more episode to look forward to!!!  

Karin

xxx


----------



## Edna

Hi folks,

Thanks for all your positive wishes. Mixed time at the clinic. The scan showed no activity in my ovaries but lining is way too thick at 8.5mm. Noone is sure whether I've d/r properly and won't know until I get the blood results. I've got to phone tomorrow. I'm trying to stay positive but its hard...

*Karin*,  25 kids with craft...hats off to you that must have been hard work. Glad it went well and you enjoyed it. Hope Emma did too and is over her nasty virus.

*Vick*, sorry you are feeling sick, early pregnancy can be pretty rough. Really hope you're wrist band helps and that you feel much better soon.

*Maria*, its so hard to rest with a little one isn't it? Try to take it easy but don't go nuts staying inside.

*Ready4*, I try to eat well and have a balanced diet. I think you need everything in moderation. I take a natural ante natal vitamin supplement which I find easier on the stomach than some of the ones produced by big pharmaceuticals. I did check it out with my clinic first though as I didn't want any unexpected interactions.

*I.W.L.G.B.*, hope all is well with you and Isabel.

*Becca*, yeah great news on your second scan. I can understand your feelings at being signed off from the clinic but what a fantastic success story you are for them and I'm sure they will like updates on your LOs in the future.

Right better leave this here, I'll let you know the results of the tests when I get them.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Maarias, hope you're doing ok in the 2WW.

QueenVic, so sorry you're dealing with nausea here.  It seems like everyone in this thread that gets a BFP has it.  I really think it's unfair as we've sufferred enough.  HOpe it doesn't last long for you. Good luck for tomorrow.  I'll be thinking of you and will check up to see how things are going.

Karin, wow!  Am not surprised you're exhausted after the party. Must have been great fun though.  Grey's Anatomy is addicting isn't it?  Too bad for the writer's strike as we're in reruns now.  HOpe it ends soon!

Edna, nothing ever seems to go easy for you.  Am hoping your blood work shows things are going as they should.  Sending you positive vibes all the way from Canada.  Thanks for the note about the vitamin you're taking.


----------



## KW33

*Edna* It must be very hard for you to stay positive while waiting for results . Sending you lots of    and hope results show everything is going the right way for you.  Emma really enjoyed the crafts party... didn't do much craft though!!  I must admit I thought she'd be a little freaked by all the children and noise but she just laughed her way through the day having an absolute ball, bless her.

*Ready4* Writers strike?! Does this mean no-one is working on a new series of Grey's?!?!?  This is not good news!!!  

Karin

xxx


----------



## Maarias

Edna - sending lots of      your way today...it all sounds soo frustrating, really hope today brings good news for you


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Edna- hope the bloods come back and show things are happening will be thinking of you.     

Kain- hoping that this month the nausea is a good sign

QueenVic- sorrry to hear about the nausea hope it seases soon for you.

Well think we have blown our chances this month! it seems I ovulated on day 18!!  thats not me lol I'm normally day 30+  I've had a cold since day 18 too so wondering if the temp rise could be to do with that instead.  Only had  on day 18 so chances aren't great!  my chart has worked out that if Iwas to fall pregnant would be due 9/9/08 which stupid me has always for some reason wanted a Sept baby now so even thou I know its totally stupid and a baby born any time of year would be special but now think I have missed the chance!


----------



## Edna

Thanks for all the positive vibes folks. Sorry to say but its bad news chez Edna...blood test results showed that I haven't d/r...again! So we've had to abandon this cycle too. Feeling very fed up and convinced that I will never get some more positive news. Bah life just isn't fair, is it?


Edna


----------



## Maarias

Oh Edna, I'm so sorry -


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Oh Edna I'm so sorry to hear that


----------



## KW33

*Edna* hun     I'm just so sorry to hear that. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, you didn't hear about the writer's strike?  It's been going on with all American shows since November.  They had episodes to last a few more weeks after it started but not everything is in reruns (except reality shows and some talk shows).  Sucks.  They've even cancelled the People's Choice awards. Not sure if you get that in the UK?

Clare, don't give up hun.  You just never know as that one time could have been the one.

Edna, oh hun, was so not what I was hoping to hear from you.  My heart just dropped.  Do the doctor's have any idea why?  Sending you big hugs.


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Day 26 now and no AF as yet. Will be testing first thing Christmas morning... just hope that it doesn't upset me too much when it's a BFN. 

*Ready4* No I hadn't heard about that... oh no... and it's still on? Who's going to write series 4?!?!?!?!!?   Heard of peoples choice but never seen it.

*Edna* Been thinking of you today 

Hi to everyone else... hope Christmas preparations are going well.

Karin

xxx


----------



## becca

edna.....so sorry to hear this...you try and have a good xmas and many drinks and hopefully be back on the rollercoaster in the new year

xxxx


----------



## Frankie B

Hiya I'm back  

Firstly Edna   I'm really sorry hun!

Kw33 all the best  

Ready 4 I haven't heard that either  

IWLGB like you I had a stomach bug during my fertile time so this month is a write off, think I'm due on sometime round xmas.  Is that a good sign that you got a +opk on day 18, maybe your cycles are settling down?

Maaris good luck for xmas eve!

Hello everyone else!

xxx


----------



## elvie

Hi everyone

Sorry I've been rubbish - I posted initially and then disappeared for a couple of weeks!

Edna - sorry to hear your news - have the clinic said why they think you aren't d/ring?
It must be so frustrating.

I'm not going to do more personals now as I'm zonked and need bed but I will try and be a bit better at posting! 

I've just got stacks on with finishing a massive work project and xmas etc. 

I started on the Primulot today for the FET....a week today I start sniffing. Last time I didn't have many side effects so I hope it will be the same but you never know do you. I feel really bloated tonight but surely it can't be two primulots causing that??

Lxx


----------



## skiwizard

[glow=red,2,300]MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE. 
HAVE FUN.     

LOVE FROM TRISH  ​


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, I'm rooting for you. That would be a fabulous xmas present if this is your month.  They've shown a couple months of this season's Grey's Anatomy (and every other show), but then stopped when they ran out of new episodes.  Really hope it ends soon as the stories are in the middle and we're getting reruns.  Have you not seen any of this season?

becca, how you feeling?  Hope the nausea is easing for you.

Frankie, hope you're doing well.

elvie, nice to see you back.  That's exciting that you're started your fet cycle.  HOpe the side affects are minimal like in the past.

Trish, great to hear from you.  You're looking great!  Hope you have a merry christmas and new years as well.

Edna, you ok hun?

Spent this morning in a walk in clinic as my throat was killing me again and I'm pretty sure the strep throat has returned (I had it end of Nov).  Was also nauseaous yesterday and today and had the chills...so all the same symptoms.  The doctor took a swab so won't know for sure until a few days but I have started the antibiotics anyways.  

Hope you're all having a great weekend.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Afternoon all
frankie sorry hear you had the bug as well. its really going round.  This is the 1st cycle I've actually monitered so we will see if the cycles have settled may why I've had BFN every other month expected to ovulate so much later.

Edna- hope you are OK

ready- hope the throat infection clears a little for xmas day for you doesn't sound nice at all.

We been to Olan Mills today and had photo shoot of Isabel  turned out quite well she didn't like it at the start and was so serious lol!  all the pics are in my gallery as they were selling the photo CD's reduced as was too close to xmas to get any prints in time


----------



## becca

[fly]happy christmas everyone,[/fly
hope 2008 is your year xx


----------



## ready4Family

Clare, your little girl is soo beautiful!  What a sweetheart.  Very precious pictures of the two of you as well.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Merry christmas everyone and wishing us all a  in 2008, or on xmas day for Karin


----------



## ready4Family

Just wanted to wish everyone that celebrates a  very merry christmas and a happy holiday


----------



## Maarias

girls, I'm afraid it's a bfn from me.  

guess I was due one as we'd been so lucky on our first attempt, but it's still hard to take.

The irony is our little boy was conceived at a mediocre clinic on our free nhs go, and here we are more than a few grand out of pocked, with nowt to show for it.

I'll be going back for my frosties as soon as I can...

I'll keep on popping in here though as if nothing else, this experiece has really served to remind me how very lucky I am to have a precious little boy already...

Take care all,
Maria x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Maria I'm so sorry to hear it was a BFN


----------



## leanne marie

Hi i have just poped on to wish everyone a very merry christmas and a happy new year


----------



## Top Cat

Edna & Maria, Sorry for your news! Hope you both have better luck in 2008.


----------



## ready4Family

Maarias, just wanted to send you big  .  Am so sorry to hear your news.  It's just devastating.


----------



## Edna

*Maria*,

Honey I'm so sorry to read that its a BFN for you. Not what I was hoping to read here today.  It is really hard to deal with and as you say having been lucky first time you sort of have the expectation that it will be OK again. Enjoy Christmas with your little boy and have a nice festive glass of something alcoholic.

lol

Edna


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Thankyou all for your thoughts and good wishes. I really appreciate them. I'm feeling happier now. I spoke to the clinic today (how mad is that so obsessed with this that I even grill them on Xmas Eve). The consultant was really upbeat (?). He couldn't give me any answers as to why I'm not responding just that it  is very unusual. Anyway I have 2 options going forward going on the pill for a couple of months and then trying again with a medicated cycle, apparently the pill has d/r properties and so this should help or trying a natural cycle. If we go for the later then we can try again with my next AF. We've decided to try a natural cycle and if it doesn't work out then try a pill / medicated cycle next.  

lol


Edna


----------



## Edna

*Karin*,

           

I've got everything crossed for you. Hoping you get some great news tomorrow.

lol

Edna


----------



## Edna

*Have a good holiday and wishing for lots of babies and BFPs for all my lovely H4AM friends for 2008.

lol

Edna*


----------



## becca

hey maarias, im so sorry on your result.....like you.... I have a ds through my free go..then got 2 negs after that which was a shock...but hang in there IT WILL WORK !!

edna. glad to hear your ok.

karin good luck for tom i so hope you see a positive.

rf4 hope your feeling better.

leanne marie..good to see you posting wow 16 weeks now..hope your ok xx

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, I'm happy to hear that things are looking up for you.  My (old) clinic doesn't do the d/r like you all do in the UK and always just put me on the pill prior to a cycle.  It calmed my system down, removed any cycsts and things were good to go when I got AF. Hope you get the same results and you can move forward.  I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hiya Girls, Just to wish everyone a merry christmas & Happy new year!! 

    

Love Vicks xXx  In work tommorow so thought to post now, will catch up with you all soon!


----------



## Frankie B

Maaris I'm very sorry hun  

Edna Sounds like a great plan  

Karin   for tomorrow!

IWLGB your photos are beautiful  

Ready 4 hope the throat is getting better the snow looks really bad in the US at the mo is it still bad by you?

Hello everyone else hope you are ok?

I'm fine just kicking back and enjoying the festivities been have written this month off due to being ill so relaxing and enjoying a few   in moderation of course can't handle hangovers looking after a lo  

xxxx


----------



## Frankie B

[fly][/fly] [fly]Merry Christmas everyone, hope all your dreams come true next year!!!!!           
[/fly]
xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin- thinking of you and hoping you have a wonderful 1st xmas as a mummy and get a great xmas present of a


----------



## ♡ C ♡

its gone very quiet here hope everyone is OK and enjoying the festivties.  
I'm trying not to read something into every sign, but I keep getting AF cramps I never get them before AF, and last time I did I got my BFP trying to be postive but not too much so that when the BFN appears it hopefully won't hit too hard


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all.  How was everyone's Christmas?

Clare, it's so hard not to read into everything isn't it?  I do hope the AF like cramps are a sign.  When would AF be due?  When are you going to test?

I should be getting my AF any day now as it's been a month since my last one, but who knows since this doctor doesn't want me on the pill and with my pcos, i could get it constantly or not at all again until a tx cycle.  It's actually been awhile since I didn't know when it's coming since we've been on a cycle since March (or inbetween cycle and on the pill with my last clinic) and was on the pill for about 1.5 years before that.  It's a bit unsettling.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

R4F- don't really know when AF is due as cycles are never 2 the same this would could be a short one for me,  It is suggsted i wait 18 days before testing so I think I worked that out to be 4th Jan if AF doesn't show up 1st we will see thou,  last time I knew I was pregnant had all kinds of signs and tested at day 14 so not really holding that much hope today as think more signs should be appearing.
when are cycling again will they delay it if no AF before.  Know what you mean about not knowing I never know what mine will come


----------



## ready4Family

Hey Clare, sounds like your cycles aren't predictable either.  With no cycles being the same, remember that no two pregnancies are the same (or so I've been told) so you never know.  It would be nice if there was something obvious to tell us, wouldn't it?  Then we wouldn't all go mad  during the 2WW.  As for us, they've done all testing on me and I'm waiting for the results.  Dh goes for another DNA fragmentation test Jan 15th and we have a follow up Feb 1st to see if either of us needs more treatment or if we can move ahead with ivf...so hopefully we'll be cycling in Feb.  Since AF often completely stops if I'm not on the pill, they won't delay our cycle because of it.  We're at a new clinic now, but my old one always put me on the pill at the start of the cycle (part of the d/r stage I guess)....mind you, my old clinic would keep me on the pill inbetween cycles.  Am guessing this clinic is similar with how they start the ivf cycle.  Sending you lots of positive vibes.


----------



## KW33

Hello everyone,

Hope you had a really lovely Christmas.

I got up Christmas morning - at about 4am  - did a test and got a BFN. Wasn't really shocked although very sad as it seems like my PCOS symptoms are getting stronger each month. Decided to enjoy Christmas day with my beautiful little family and had a glass of champagne and some wine and waited for AF to arrive. Didn't arrive on Christmas day.... and still hasn't arrived!!!   Not sure what to do now?  Test again? I have no symptoms and don't "feel" pregnant. Any advice ladies gratefully received.

*Clare* Beautiful pictures hun... did you have a lovely day with Isabel? Emma was a little bemused but loved all the paper and attention!!!  Here's hoping that the AF pains are a positive thing for you. 

*Maria* So sorry to read about your BFN.   

*Queen Vic* Hope you are feeling a little better now.

*Ready4 * Hope you're not snowed in!!!  Hope AF turns up soon for you.

*Edna* Glad to see you have a plan for your next steps... it always helps to know what you're going to do next I think.

Hi to Becca, Leanne, Frankie and anyone else I've missed.

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin- I would test again at the weekend if still noting as you have PCOS too  (seems there is a few of us here) maybe you ovualted that little bit later too.  I really don't think there is a BFP coming my way this cycle. Isabelw as a bit overwhelmed by it all she opened her last present yesterday, she had 2 full on days xmas day and then PIL came up on boxing day and it happened all over again!

R4F- i'm lucky in my cycles touchwood haven't actually stopped at any time just usually well over 40 days.  Hope you can cycle again in Feb wishing you all the best and a change of clinic is a good change


----------



## KW33

*Clare* Think will test again Sat or Sun if no Af by then. For the last 4 months my cycles have been 28 days on the nose and now here I am on CD31 and nothing!! But before I had Emma my cycles could be anywhere between 24 adys and 35 days so who knows? All the huge spots I got pre Emma are back - strong sign of Pcos foor me - hormone hell!!!!!!!!!!!! I will still keep everyhting crossed for you this cycle!!! I know what you mean about little ones being overwhelmed , Emma has been sleeping for longer the last two days as if recovering!!! 

P.S. I feel asleep on the sofa for hour and a half today, which NEVER happens!!! (except when pregnant) but probably just exhausted from all festivities.

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

oh  Karin the tiredness is a good sign.  I always fall asleep in the afternoon or evenign if I have the chance!  I'm always so tired so can't look as that as a sign for me.  I keep getting skin breakouts too and the weight I just can't loose! I'm sure my PCOS is back big time


----------



## KW33

I doubt that it is but you know what it's like... desperately looking for sings despite the BFN.    Poor you... I know my PCOS is definitely back and this is probably the beginning of the return of my unpredictable cycles. Now think that I should have started trying sooner as they say up to 6 months after a baby is a good time with PCOS.  It's so hard to kow what to do for the best??

Karin

xxx


----------



## elvie

Karin - just to say good luck if you test again - what CD was your first test done at? 
Fingers crossed for you.
Glad you managed to enjoy xmas day given all that was going on for you!

We had a lovely relaxing xmas - L was so very well-behaved it was great (it won't last!!!) 

Starting sniffing in the morning......! Am probably going to set alarm clock reminders for the first few days in my mobile phone or else I'll forget for sure! Worked out that the progesterone seems to be causing a mood swing every day maybe an hour or so after I take the morning one which is weird - every day I get low around that time. Weird. 

Hope you all had a lovely christmas!


----------



## KW33

Thanks *Elvie* - first tested on day 28 so who knows what is going on?

Good luck with the sniffing!!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi,

AF arrived just as about to test so that's it.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## becca

to you karin xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin  so sorry to hear AF has turned up


----------



## KW33

Thanks ladies, feeling pretty sad   as was just starting to hope.  Decided to go and see the doctor again as I know I have a problem, so hoping to get things started quickly.  Will wait until New Year and see what the doctor says.  Try naturally this month again and hope that I will have met and or clomid for next cycle.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Frankie B

Sorry Karin   

xxx


----------



## Edna

*Karin*,

Sorry to read your news hun . So disappointing just as you were beginning to hope. Fingers crossed for this cycle and if not hopefully the doctor will be able to sort you out quickly.

lol

Edna


----------



## ♡ C ♡

hope the Dr will help you Karin, I'm going in the new yr too unless a surprise BFP next week, had some more AF cramps tonight always seems to be on an evening/ night so don't think its to do with concieving but not sure what it is


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, I'm so sorry to hear that AF came.  Was really hoping that this was your month.  No harm seeing the doctor as you said so hope you'll get the meds to help you.

Clare, am hoping your AF like cramps are a sign.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

well more and more AF cramps today!  really still think it is going to be a BFN so not going to test till next sat if I can hold off that long!! if AF hasn't shown up. got BFP on day 13 with Isabel and I'm day 12 today so we will see how things progress


----------



## KW33

Got everything crossed for you Clare!!!  

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Hi all

Can I join you. We've started au natureal this month. AF due on Saturday and I'm not holding out much hope.

Had some wonderful news though. Family friends who have been trying for years, had multiple IVFs etc and basically been told to try other avenues have told us today that they are 6 weeks pregnant naturally. I'm delighted for them and its made me hope that miracles are possible....

Deb


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Welcome CM- we could be due AF around the same time well I'm testing Sat if no show before then.

All my positvity from before has gone I feel normal again not sure if that a good or bad thing. Keep thinking back to how I knew I was pregnant with Isabel and a test just confirmed it and even thou I know it could be different this time I'm not sure


----------



## Charlies-Mum

I know what you mean. I keep swinging from "I got pg natuarally once" to "we are goning to have to do IVF again" to "Amy is going to be an only child" 
 already and its only month1!


----------



## ♡ C ♡

This month 1 of me charting etc again.  and I look at my chart and it showed implantation last time doesn't this but then I keep hoping that it is due to charting not neing so accurate this time as I have to get up in night for little miss.


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hi Girls,

Sorry havent been on in a while, been so tired with working etc   seems like I'm in work over chritmas more than I'm normally in! Next day off is wednesday, so I'm in over new year  

anyway still feeling very nauseated!! I manily get it in the afternoons and evenings and during the night and the feeling of it wakes me up, its been like this for a few weeks, I'm just used to it now! I dont care anyway I'm just so glad/greatfull that it worked  I know its early days but I've got my ticker up   I realy hope lil one is ok in there...  my (.)(.) are getting huge! everything is different this time around, with maizey I was compleatly normal... no nothing.

Anyway I hope everyone had a nice xmas, wishing everyone a very happy new year!!!   

Becca ~ hows you? you still getting that nausea? I've tried those wrist band things but still dont know if they work or not.

karin ~   sorry to here your news, I'm sure your get that   very soon!! xxx

maizey has this awful cold and this nasty caugh for weeks now, has anyone elses lil ones had this too? I just dont know how to help  even took her to hosp once as was so worried about her, but appenlty shes fine just needs lots of love..... he also said to avoid cough med as it doesnt touch it, but I keep giving her it as it does seem to help. Anyway I do hope it clears up soon.

Hope eveyone else is ok.

Happy new year if I dont come on before! xXx


----------



## becca

hi vic, im doing ok  so far...things have been ok the last few days so hopefully things are easing...not saying to much though incase it comes back


hey hope everyone has a fantastic new yrs eve xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Clare, AF type cramps can be a sign too, so I'm really crossing my fingers for you.

Deb, nice to meet you.  Amazing story with your friend. Shows miracles really do happen.  Wishing you lots of luck with your natural cycle.

QueenVic, nice to hear from you.  Sorry you're still suffering.  HOpe you feel more yourself soon.  It's great to see your ticker.  Do be careful with those cough meds.  Guess it's just here in Canada but they've actually started sayning NOT to give it to your child under 6 as it can be dangerous.  They even are talking of removing children's cough syrups from the shelves althogether.  Evan had a cough that went on and he ended up needing a puffer.  Once he was on that, it went away pretty quickly. Maybe you should take her back to the doctor?

becca, glad the last few days have been better for you so you can enjoy your pregnancy.  You have a wonderful 2008 coming to you. 

Edna, how you doing hun?  Hope you're feeling better about things and looking ahead.

I'm happy it's almost January as then we have less than a month to wait.  Doesn't sound so bad considering we've been waiting since Nov 1st (with the mock cycle the month of Nov). Am really anxious for our follow up to see if we can get moving on ivf again.  

Wanted to wish everyone a happy new year.  May 2008 be a great one for all.


----------



## Maarias

Girls,
I just wanted to pop in to wish you all a happy new year! and hope that 2008 brings us all our little miracles!

I'm still around but a bit consumed with trying to figure out what to do with my immunes and whether to stick with ARGC for FET or move to another clinic.

We're all ok and Christmas and New Year has really helped take my mind off stuff.

Post-bfn bleed arrived yesterday, which has been a bit upsetting - it's the first time I've been in this position. can't believe neither of the embies implanted...last time we only did a 3 day transfer, and everything seemed to be going so well on this cycle... for now I am jsut trying to get back into a fitness and better eating routine again after slouching around for a month...need to lose a bit before next cycle.

Hope everyone is well?

Edna - how are you, haven'theard from you in a while?

Karin - sorry to hear that af showed up  

Hi to everyone else: R4F, Queen vic, Becca ...


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Just popping by to wish everyone a happy new year.  for 2008!


----------



## ready4Family

Maarias, I know how you feel hun.  It's so hard getting a BFN when everything seemed perfect..and especially when it has worked in the past.  And getting the actual AF is just another stab in the heart, isn't it?  We went through the exact same delima of switching clinics or not (except we're in canada so our system is different).  In our case though, we waited until we had no frosties left, but then did end up switching as the new clinic was proactive with testing.  It surely wouldn't hurt to book a consulation for another opinion and see what they say.  I hope you're doing ok.  Try and look ahead to a new year with good things ahead (not easy as I struggle with that myself).  

Charlies-Mum...fingers crossed for you too for 2008.

Happy New Year to everyone again.


----------



## Martine ჱܓ




----------



## KW33

Happy New Year to you all... may 2008 bring us lots of BFPS and those already pregnant happy pregnancies.

Love and baby dust to all!!!

  

Karin

xxx


----------



## Frankie B

Happy new year I hope all of your dreams come true!!!!!!                   

xxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

My new yr has got off to the best possible start a  !!!!


----------



## Frankie B

wow congratulations IWLGB did you test early    

xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

well yes and no I was 14DPO today so technically my 2ww finished today but as I have irregular cycles was advised to wait 18 days which is why I was trying to hold out to weekend but I've had cramps for days now so thought there was a possibilty


----------



## becca

wow what fantastic start to the new yr.

xxx

happy new yr everyone.....we had a party for family last night which was a giggle.....we had a massive fire works display.........whic was perfect !!! but had a big catherine wheel but no wood to secure it too.....so off dp went in to the garage and out came my bedroom door (took it off a few weeks ago to be re painted) i was not impressed but was reasured it would only be a small nail mark and all will be sorted.......was it NO THE DOOR CAUGHT ALIGHT WHICH WAS THE HIGH LIGHT TO THE NIGHT, EVERYONE WAS IN FITS OF LAUGHTER....MY FACE JUST SAID IT ALL.but saw the funny side of it after !!!

damage.....hummmmmmmmm  prob need a few inches sanded down to get the burns off.

didnt go to bed till 2.30 cant belive ds was still going.

xxx


----------



## KW33

*Clare* I'm so, so, so, happy for you!!!! I burst into tears (of happiness) when I read that. I just had a feeling. Congratulations hun. Isabel is going to be a big sister!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Clare - HUGEEEEEE Congrats hun.
Really happy for you!

I'm feeling rough today. Have awful stomach cramps and feeling very bloated and windy. Only time I've had this was when we did the IVF so not sure what is going on own there


----------



## ♡ C ♡

could it be a good sign Debs?? I've got the cramps and the windy (sorry tmi)


----------



## ~ Chux ~

Just sticking my head in to say huge Congratulations Clare!!!

Chux xx


----------



## Frankie B

Hiya sorry for lack of personals earlier it's been a busy old day.  

My sis gave birth to her 1st a little boy this afternoon her due date.  Just been to see her and he was lovely, so strange to have a newborn in your arms again   I felt nothing but happiness for her but couldn't help feeling envious of the other ladies on her ward or the ladies entering the dpt obviously about to give birth.  I wonder if I will ever be there again    My cycle is all over the place at the mo, day 32 no af yet it arrived day 25 last cycle.  Not pg been having very bad hot flushes, af pains, pmt, all af symptoms you can name not pgncy ones haven't tested but not going to I always give in and the af turns up straight after. I can only think maybe it was the worry for my sis over the last few days.  I have actually written this month off as was ill with a bug during fertile time so waiting for af so I can start over again. 

Anyway had a lovely new yr very quiet just me, dh, 2 friends round ours with food and my moms Nindendo Wii very funny  

Anyway IWLGB Here's to a healthy 9 months lovely way to start the year! 

Becca sorry I had to laugh you sound just like me!

KW33, Wishing 4, edna, Martine, Maaris, Charlie's mum, Deb, queen vic anyone I've missed hello hope you are all ok?


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Congratulations to your sister Frankie a new yr baby


----------



## Frankie B

thanks hun


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Hmmm I keep thinking that Clare - but I'm trying not to (don't want to tempt fate!)  AF isn't due til fri/sat so definately not testing before then.

Frankie - I know what you mean about being jealous of the 'nameless' pg/new mums. I'm even more broody now than I was when we were ttc Amy. Does it ever end??


----------



## elvie

Charlies mum - I hope you're bloated for a good reason too!


Hope you all had a fab new years eve!
I am feeling bloated and hideous with the sniffing - very fat tummy right now - not pretty!


----------



## ready4Family

Clare, a huge congrats to you!  That's wonderful news!  As you said, what a great way to start the year.

becca, sounds like you had an interesting new years (neat with having fire works though).  So sorry for the damage, but at least you all got a good laugh.

Charlies-Mum, I'm hoping your funny feelings are a sign.

Frankie, congrats to your sister.  You're an aunt now and your little girl is a big cousin.  know what you mean wondering if we'll ever be on the maternity ward again.  Hope your af comes soon so you can try again (unless you really are pregnant..miracles do happen).  Glad your new years was nice.  

elvie, sorry you're having rough reactions from the meds. When is your scan again?  Any idea when ET will be?

I'm also still waiting for AF but it often stops when I'm not on the pill so wouldn't be surprised if I return to the clinic in Feb, still not having it.  Don't have any AF symptoms so doesn't feel like it's around the corner.  I've been trying to start 2008 with new hope, but at the same time, am feelign down as I wonder if 2008 will end no differently than 2007 (or worse, with us giving up).  

Hope everyone had a great new years.


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

*Clare* Hope you are feeling okay.

*Becca* Oops about your door but glad that the party went well.

*Deb* Got everything crossed that you are feeling bloated for a special reason.

*Elvie* You must be very uncomfortable. 

*Frankie B* Congratulations on being an Auntie!!!! I know how you are feeling my cycles have now gone haywire again and I wonder if it will ever happen for us again. I adore my little girl but have terrible pangs when I see ladies with a lovely bump.

*Maria* It's not an easy thing is it? Decisions that can affect everything.   

*Edna* Haven't heard from you in a while? You okay hun?

*Queen Vic*Hope you are feeling less nauseous hun and that Maizey is a little better now.

Hi to anyone that I've missed.

I'm feeling very low and thinking now that I missed my chance when cycles were 28 days... should have started trying earlier etc. Will see the doctor but had trouble with her over something else so think I will come out of there angry and upset. Must shake this sadness off but struggling at the moment.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, hugs to you.  This is such an emotional rollercoaster isn't it?  Good idea to go see a fertility dr if you suspect issues.  Is it possible to find someone else?  This is something so important and emotional that you need to feel comfortable with your doctor.  I liked our last doctor and normally she had a good sense of humour, but she also could be short and has brought me to tears a few times (last time was right before we switched clinics).  I hated feeling like I had stuff to ask, but worrying if I was going to make her angry.  It's so important that you're comfortable with your doctor and you don't have added stress to an already stressful situation.  Let us know what you decide.
PS - Just noticed that Emma and Evan's birthdays are very close in dates (but different years)

Yah...our countdown to our follow up appt is now under 1 month


----------



## KW33

Ready4 My doctor is very unsympathetic - National health doc as have to go through her to see IF specialist - and seems to think despite my notes that I'm making up 3 1/2 years of TTC  .  I am dreading going but know it's the step I need to take to get IF help again.  I must just do it although might try another doctor at outr practice first and see what they say.  Normally they just say you have to go through your GP.  It's so sad for anyone in this position that it has to be such a battle... as if this is not hard enough.  I'm also going through the wjhole "this is MY fault" thing again and feel like I'm stopping DH2b from having the family he wants.  He always reassures me that he loves us so much and wants us but I feel like because of me he has to compromise on his dreams... does that make sense? Hope reading this does not upset anyone.

Evan's birthday is on my grandmothers... I really wanted Emma to come on that day but she hung on for another 2 days!!  

I'm so pleased that your follow up appointment is getting close now.  You've had to wait and wait which is so hard.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, your system works differently than over here in Canada.  (We originally went through my GP to get a referrel , and then when we wanted to switch I made the call to another clinic myself...but just needed a referrel letter).  Wasn't too hard to switch..but there's no mediator inbetween.  Is there not another national health doctor you can go through (sorry if a dumb question)?  It's just awful that this extra stress and upset is added to the whole thing for you.  The guilt feelings are normal as I've often gone through them myself.  Just remind yourself that you've helped create your wonderful daughter (she looks like such a doll!) and it's no ones fault.  And i'm sure if the IF issues were dh's, you wouldn't be looking elsewhere.  But I know exactly how you feel.  

That would have been such a special birthday present for your grandmother.  How precious.  It's funny you mention that though since Evan was scheduled for a c-section on April 27th, BUT my water broke a day early on the 26th so he was born by c-section then...AND that's my birthday as well.  Couldn't get better than that!


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin-   would you consider changing Dr's  I changed surgery when they were messing me around TTc Isabel and not looked back.  New one we can see any GP and always get in there is one I don't like but I just don't go on the day he is the duty lol!

R4F- glad the appointment is coming round soon for you.

Not quite ready to leave yet,  still thinking it will all go wrong


----------



## KW33

*Ready4* Some pretty special people born on the 26th then?!?!   What an amazing day for you!!!! Some wise words there from you which bought a tear to my eye, thank you.

*Clare* You aren't lraving? Stay, we want to kow how you are getting on.

There is a GP at our practice that I like so may try and get an appointment with him and hope that he can just refer me without going through my doctor. Feel bit thrown by the whole thing as i know what I'm getting into this time 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin think that is is it we know what we went thru last time and the emotions around it all plus you know now you can get pregnant, thats what made me worse I knew I could do it!
Hope you can see the other GP can't see why they would have to discuss it with your GP its a simple referal on


----------



## Frankie B

well ready 4 you are right miracles can happen Ive also got a   this morning really didn't think it possible this cycle with being so ill.

xxx


----------



## KW33

*Frankie* That's brilliant... congratulations hun. I'm so happy for you.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, glad i could bring a tear to your eye (in a good way).  Let us know what you end up doing.

Frankie, OMG...what a miracle with all the odds against you.  You girls certainly have started a roll here.  What a great way to start the year!  A huge congrats!


----------



## KW33

2008 is going to be a good year for the H4AM thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Frankie Congratulations on your BFP!!!!!  what a great start to the year on here, there has to be more to come


----------



## KW33

*Frankie and Clare* you must have almost the same EDD?

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

won't be far off  think I'm between 6 and 9th Sept.  My chart says 9th but from 1st day of last AF its the 6th  so guess we will wait and see what GP says.


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Congratulations Frankie 

No news from me here (apart from Amy is a whingbag from hell this morning and I think I'm getting PMT  )


----------



## Frankie B

thank you everyone it's still sinking in   yes I worked I would be somewhere around that date too.  Decided not to tell my family just yet my sis just had a baby this week her 1st so don't want to steal her thunder if you know what I mean    I just hope that everyone on this forum get bfp's soon!!!

xxx


----------



## becca

wow another bfp...frankie congrats hunnie....looking like a good start to the yr on this thread.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Edna

*I.W.L.G.B*,

Many, many congratulations on your BFP. What a fantastic New Years surprise and you get your September baby after all.

Have a healthy and happy 9 months.

lol

Edna


----------



## Edna

*Frankie B*,

Wow what fantastic news. Congratulations on your BFP, just goes to prove that everything is possible. Hoping you have a great and well 9 months too.

lol

Edna


----------



## Edna

Hello everyone,

I'm back sorry for my absence over the past few days. I was feeling low again. Hormones all over the shop. January blues. Also I've had several BFP announcements in the real world to deal with (nice women but I'm so jealous). So just needed some space. Still feeling more positive 2008 is going to be our year girls and with IWLGB and Frankie we've had the best possible start.

Hope everyone enjoyed the holidays. They can be good fun but in some ways I'm glad its over and can get back to normal.

*Becca*, hope all is well with you and bump. I had to laugh when I read about your DHs disaster with the bathroom door and fireworks. Just the sort of thing my DH would do. Hope its not too difficult to sort it out / get a replacement.

*Charliesmum*, sounds like a throughly rotton day, hope you feel better soon, PMT is just rubbish.

*Karen*, I'm sorry your GP is putting barriers in the way of a referral. As if you need anything else to deal with. I self referred this time which wasn't a problem as I'm a private patient, going back to the same clinic and our IF issues aren't going to go away just because I've had a baby. Is there any way round this for you? I'd be tempted to phone the consultant who treated you directly...I'm also sorry to read that you are feeling so low. I'm sure that your DH2b doesn't blame you. Our IF issues are male factor so theoretically down to my DH. But as I see IF as our joint issue as I want his baby and I don't blame my DH at all. Its just a very bad hand we've been dealt and we need to make the best of it.

*Ready4*, you must be getting fed up with all the waiting around...still at least your appointment is less than a month away which isn't that long now.

*Elvie*, I hate Synarel and sniffing. Still it has to be endured I guess and hopefully the end result is worth all of it.

*QueenVic*, hope all is well with you and that Maizey is over her cold now.

*Maria*, big hugs from me . The post cycle bleed is very emotional for me too. I think its particularly hard as hormones are also still all over the place. I hope you are feeling better now and more yourself. ARGC are a very good clinic and well up on immune issues. I'd be tempted to try again with them and then rethink but you must do what you think is best.

Right think I've caught up now.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## Minkey

Sorry I have been terrible at posting these days - just wanted to pop in to say hello & wish everyone well.  Looks like there has been a small run of BFP's recently which is great, congratulations to you all!

Love to you all,

Minkey x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Frankie and Clare, late summer/early fall is a great time to have a baby.  It won't be too hot and you can still go out. Hope you're both feelign well.

Edna, was wondering about you so I'm happy to see you back. It's so hard hearing of natural BFPs from family and friends when we have such hurdles, isn't it?  Glad things are looking up for you.  Think of 2008 as a new beginning.  It'll be a good year for us.  Yeah..the waiting is pretty hard but at least we're really on the countdown now.  Sometimes I hate though wanting time to pass since it's not like I want Evan's childhood to fly by. 

Minkey, great to hear from you!  How are you feeling these days?   I can't believe you're 26 weeks already.  When are you due?  (Guess I can do the math but I'm too lazy)

We've decided to try and start toilet training Evan.  So each night, we put him on the potty after dinner and read books to him.  He has yet to do anything though, and I feel bad since he has red marks on his bottom from sitting for so long (20-30 minutes).  Just with he'd go once so we could cheer him on and he'd really understand what he's supposed to do.

Hope everyone is doing well..and have a great weekend.


----------



## ~ Chux ~

New home this way girls...................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=124157.new#new


----------

